# WoW oder HDRO?



## Fa!te (27. Juni 2007)

Joa, wollt euch einfach mal nach eurer Meinung frage.
Sehr, sehr viele sind ja von WoW nach HDRO umgestiegen...nun wollt ich mal wissen was ihr für ein Eindruck habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Also bitte nur die posten die auch wirklich beide Spiele kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Juni 2007)

Die Suchfunktion fördert Folgendes zu Tage: [Erste Eindrücke Thread]


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2007)

Beim Leveln sind beide Spiele unterhaltsam, wobei man bei LOTRO wesentlich mehr Gruppen als bei Wow sieht wo die Leute eher solo rumkriechen. Man muss allerdings auch sagen dass das Leveln im Bereich 35+ in LOTRO auch einfach gruppenlastig ist.

Nach Max Level ist Wow meiner Erfahrung nach eher auf Hardcore Spieler ausgelegt, LOTRO ist da wesentlich zahmer. Für Spieler die 4-7 Tage die Woche raiden wollen und sich dort ihre Selbstbestätigung suchen ist Wow vermutlich attraktiver, wer weniger Zeit investieren mag und das Ganze eher locker und aus SPaß angeht für den ist vielleicht eher LOTRO was.


----------



## Escada (27. Juni 2007)

Sind beide Spiele geil! Hab 2 Jahre wow gezockt. Bin mit HDRO sehr zufrieden! Nur ein vernünftiges PvP fehlt mir ein bissl. Aber in Sachen PVE macht Lotro dafür manche Sachen besser als WoW. Herr der Ringe wirkt erwachsener, während mir bei WoW die Action-Bars und das "fighten" ansich besser gefällt, es ist etwas "zugänglicher" und "flinker".
Jedenfalls: Wer WoW-Ersatz sucht, ist mit Lotro sehr gut bedient finde ich! Werde bei diesem Spiel bleiben (bis Warhammer^^)


----------



## Escada (27. Juni 2007)

Sind beide Spiele geil! Hab 2 Jahre wow gezockt. Bin mit HDRO sehr zufrieden! Nur ein vernünftiges PvP fehlt mir ein bissl. Aber in Sachen PVE macht Lotro dafür manche Sachen besser als WoW. Herr der Ringe wirkt erwachsener, während mir bei WoW die Action-Bars und das "fighten" ansich besser gefällt, es ist etwas "zugänglicher" und "flinker".
Jedenfalls: Wer WoW-Ersatz sucht, ist mit Lotro sehr gut bedient finde ich! Werde bei diesem Spiel bleiben (bis Warhammer^^)


----------



## Escada (27. Juni 2007)

SRY für den Doppelpost!


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Juni 2007)

Du meinst Dreifachpost?


----------



## Aurengur (28. Juni 2007)

Ein vergleich zwischen HDRO und WoW ist sehr schwirig. Wenn man PvP anspricht, dann haben beide meines Erachtens nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares anzubieten. Da lob ich mir doch DoC, wenn es um PvP geht.

Vergleiche vom Gameplay her... naja... Auch schwierig, würde aber beide von der Bedienbarkeit gleich einstufen. Mir fällt da nicht wirklich ein relevanter unterschied zwischen HDRO und WoW auf.

Gruppenplay wird in den höheren leveln wirklich wichtig, und ohne Gruppe wird das Leveln sicher schwierig sein. Das heißt im klartext, dass HDRO definitiv auf gemeinsame Aktivität der Spieler mehr wert legt, als auf soloplay, und das ist der große unterschied. Dadurch hast du auch, zumindest sehe ich es auf lange sicht so, eine stabilere und reifere Community, die sich wahrscheinlich in 3-4 Monaten spalten wird in Hardcore- und Softcoresippen. 

Besser oder schlechter ist immer Ansichtssache. Wenn man lieber ein Spiel auf reiferem Niveau spielen möchte mit mehr Contentlastigkeit, guter Grafik und Gruppenlastigkeit, dann nimmt man HDRO. Wenn man exzessives Raiden möchte, soloplay und/oder PvP bevorzugt, dann WoW.

Früher oder später, und ich hoffe doch stark, dass es später ist, wird uns aber selbst bei HDRO die Wirklichkeit einholen, und je mehr Content geboten wird, wenn es um Instanzen und Raids geht, desto mehr Raidgilden wird es geben, und es kommt zwangsläufig zu einer ähnlichen Situation wie bei WoW.


----------



## Conacy (30. Juni 2007)

Also hab selbst WoW 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt, mir persönlich gefällt HdRO aber besser.
Ich seh erstens nicht ganz so bunt aus, muss nicht ewig Farmen um mal ein tolles Rüstungsteil zu bekommen.
Die Grafik find ich auch besser, ist plastischer. Naja, am ende musst du dich eh selbst Entscheiden ob du es spielen willst oder nicht. Besorg dir nen 7 Tage Pass und schau selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acme313 (30. Juni 2007)

Also auch ich habe WoW recht früh begonnen und auch gern gespielt.
Jetzt spiele ich HDRO... Warum? Weil ich ein Fan von Der Herr Der Ringe bin und mal wieder "gutes" RP spielen wollte, wie ich es damals noch auf FreeShards von Ultima Online erlebt habe.

Nichts desto trotz muss ich hier ehrlich sagen... WÜrde ich das Geld haben, würde ich beides spielen.

WoW ist auf jedenfall auch mal etwas für das gamen zwischendurch... allein schon durch die BG's. Später im Spiel, wenn man fast alles erreicht hat, stehen noch Super Raidinstanzen an, die man -wie manche Gilden- dann halt nochmal abends ein wenig rocken kann.

Bei HDRO ist es zumindest jetzt noch so (bin noch nicht Lvl50), dass man sehr, sehr viel Zeit mit jedem einloggen in dem Spiel verbringt, weil es einfach Klasse aussiht und man möglichst viel sehen möchte, was man sonst nur aus Büchern (bei WoW gibts auch super Bücher) oder den Filmen kennt. Man ist dort einfach mehr gefesselt... zumindest, wenn man sich auf das RP einlässt.

Wer die möglichkeit hat und nicht unbedingt auf sein Geld schauen muss, sollte ruhig bei beiden bleiben, denn außer dem Begriff MMORPG haben sie eigentlich nicht viel gemein...


Denkt dran... alles subjektive Einschätzung von mir... kann sich mit der Zeit noch ändern, denn früher dachte ich bis aufs RP auch von WoW so.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2007)

Ne andere Sache iszt natürlich auch dass man bei Wow eigentlich alles kennt: Quests, Gebiete, etc. wenn man einen Char hochgespielt hat. Das ist bei LOTRO nicht anders, aber wenn man einen neuen Char dort anfängt hat man natürlich auch erstmal ein frisches Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Tja (30. Juni 2007)

Ganz klar wow

+
Ich persönlich mit RP überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Und wenn es dann auch noch Hardcore RPler sind (O Ton: In der Stadt wird nicht gerannt sondern gegangen, auch noch mit geschwollener Anrede...!), ist sowieso Hopfen & Malz verloren.

+
Ich mit den zahlreichen WoW-Klon-Versuchen nichts anfangen kann, dann doch lieber das Original bis AoC kommt. Die Grafik ist mir zwar zu bunt, aber wenigstens sieht man hier einfach mal, das klasse Gear auch klasse aussehen kann. Die Endbosse sehen auch wie solche aus und werden ähnlich spektakulär vorgestellt bzw. getötet.

+
Wichtiger Punkt ist für mich auch die UI Anpassung, da ich selten mit einer StandardUI zufrieden bin, ist hier wow durch lua ganz klar der Branchenkönig. Hdro habe ich eigentlich nur die Filme gesehen und bis auf die Schlachten war da nicht wirklich viel dabei, was mich besonders gefesselt hätte.

+
Ich denke, jedes MMORPG braucht Langzeitmotivation und genau hier wird wohl Hdro früher oder später (eher später) massive Probleme kriegen, wenn sie den Kurs (Raiditems nichts besonderes) beibehalten. Im Moment spricht das Spiel sicher eher die Rollenspieler an, denke auch nicht dass sich das ändern wird. Turbine hat da eine Nische gefunden und wird sie halt entsprechend ausdehnen. Denke mal als Raider wird man dort nicht glücklich werden. Und da es kein PvP (Monsterpvp ist lachhaft) gibt, fallen die PVPler sowieso schon mal weg.

+
Ich finde die HDRO-Grafik überhaupt nicht gelungen, erinnert mich teilweise an die verwaschenen Texturen aus Everquest2. Sieht ziemlich nach einer Comic-Realismus Mischung aus. In punkto Grafik hat Vanguard sicher neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Wobei AoC mit der DX10 Engine hier nochmal eine Schippe draufpacken wird.

Fazit:
Als nicht Rollenspieler ganz klar WoW. Für Leute, die die ab und zu RP betreiben wollen, eher HDRO und für die RP Polizei gibts wohl eh nur Hdro.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mit RP überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Und wenn es dann auch noch Hardcore RPler sind (O Ton: In der Stadt wird nicht gerannt sondern gegangen, auch noch mit geschwollener Anrede...!), ist sowieso Hopfen & Malz verloren.


Warum in aller Welt gehst Du dann auf einen RP Server und nicht auf einen normalen? 

Sowas kapier ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Tja (1. Juli 2007)

Das war ein normaler Server, das ist ja das Schockierende. Aber selbst auf einem RP Server würde sich da wohl jeder normale Mensch an den Kopf greiffen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2007)

Da hast Du dich wohl eher im Server geirrt denn auf normalen Servern sagt Dir das kein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (1. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> +
> Ich finde die HDRO-Grafik überhaupt nicht gelungen, erinnert mich teilweise an die verwaschenen Texturen aus Everquest2. Sieht ziemlich nach einer Comic-Realismus Mischung aus. In punkto Grafik hat Vanguard sicher neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Wobei AoC mit der DX10 Engine hier nochmal eine Schippe draufpacken wird.



Ich sehe keine verwaschenen Texturen - mag daran liegen das ich auf max Details spiele. Raiden ist nicht alles - ich persönlich finde die Itemhatz öde. 

Das Monsterplay ist atm nicht wirklich fesselnd - das wird sich mit dem nächsten kostenlosen Addon ändern.

PvP in WoW gibt es gar nicht, eher Item vs Item - Guild Wars hat hier die Nase meilenweit vorn.

Weiterhin bietet HdRO eine Story - sowas finde ich bei WoW nicht.


----------



## Tja (1. Juli 2007)

> Da hast Du dich wohl eher im Server geirrt denn auf normalen Servern sagt Dir das kein Mensch wink.gif



Kann gut sein, ist schon lange her, sicher weiß es nicht mehr. Ging eigentlich eh nur darum, dass ich halt den Buddykey einer Freundin testen wollte und mal schauen, was denn an dem so enorm gehypten Spiel dran ist. 

Es wird allerdings genug Newbs geben, die ev. sogar mal gern RP ausprobieren wenn die dann so angefahren werden, kann es ihnen wohl keiner verübeln, wenn sie gleich wieder gehen. Bei solchen RP Polizisten greifft sich jeder normale Mensch egal ob RP, PVE an den Kopf. Sind dann auch jene Typen, die beim Schwimmen ihre Rüstung ablegen bzw. sich darüber aufregen, dass man beim ausloggen einfach verschwindet...Konsequenterweise müsste man natürlich auch den Charakter im Todesfall löschen..



> Ich sehe keine verwaschenen Texturen - mag daran liegen das ich auf max Details spiele. Raiden ist nicht alles - ich persönlich finde die Itemhatz öde.
> 
> Das Monsterplay ist atm nicht wirklich fesselnd - das wird sich mit dem nächsten kostenlosen Addon ändern.
> 
> ...



War in dem Sinne gemeint, dass hier teilweise Comicstil mit Realismus vermischt wird das war bei Everquest2 auch so.

Also ich finde das WoW PVP schon ganz gut, klar mit den Rängen von früher wäre es sicher um einiges motivierender gewesen, aber dafür ist ja nun die Arena da. Ohne Itemhatz keine Langzeitspieler ohne Langzeitspieler weniger Kohle für Blizzard und das wissen sie. Wer darauf keinen Bock hat, muss ja nicht mitmachen.

Was Blizzard eben sehr  gut macht, ist das Aussehen der Sets. Die Dinger haben nicht nur immer Stats sondern auch noch imba aus ==>2x Motivation die Teile zu holen. Klar, bei dem neuen Arenaset hätte man kreativer sein können.

Bei LoTro soll es ja auch schon Sets geben? Denke mal, die wird dann auch jeder haben wollen und wenn dann die Grafik/Stats nicht dem Aufwand gerecht werden, fördert das nicht wirklich die Motivation.

zur Story:
Hat mich persönlich noch nie interessiert, daher ist mir das auch nicht so wichtig. Eine Story kann auch in Punkto Encounterdesign, Content negativ ausfallen. Schließlich wird ja die Tolkien Gesellschaft peinlichst genau auf das Einhalten der Vorgaben achten, viel Handlungsfreiheit haben da die Devs nicht.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (1. Juli 2007)

also ich mach jetzt mal einen dirketen Vergleich:

          WoW                   LotRO                                 Fazit
Comichafte Grafik          für ein MMORPG                   Geschmackssache
viel Magie(fast jede        sehr realistische Grafik 
 Klasse)                         keine Magie(Kundiger ist
                                    kein wirklicher magier)


keine wirkliche              sehr Storylastig(viel              die Story sorgt für Atmosphäre, was nicht
Story                            mehr quests)                       nur das RP begünstigt 

viel Solo-Play                viel Wert auf                        beides hat Vor- und Nachteile->Gruppenspiel ist  
                                   Gruppenspiel gelegt              aufwendig, sorgt aber für eine gute Interaktion 
                                   (Gefährtenangriffe)               zwischen den Spielern;Solo-Spiel ist schnell und               
                                                                              einfach, sorgt aber dafür, dass die Spieler keinen                                       
                                                                              Bezug zueinander haben

Handwerksystem          gecraftete Sachen sind           siehe Vorteil von Gruppenspiel
unnütz, wegen zu         besser, als gefundene. 
guter drops in den        ravinierte Kombination von 
Instanzen                    Berufen(niemand eigenständig)

Langzeitspaß:              
monotones Item          Sets in den Raid inis sind nicht     auf lange Sicht scheint WoW besser zu sein,
farmen, aber viele       übermäßig gut-> keine Itemhatz  allerdings laufen in LotRO nicht alle 50er
max. Level Raid Inis    erst eine Raid instanz                   mit gleichem Equip rum, mehr vielfalt.


dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich finde beide Games sind gut und es ist nur Geschmackssache was man spielt. Hätte ich das Geld würde ich auch beide gleichzeitig spielen, deshalb beschränke ich mich auf LotRO. Ich bin kein PvP Spieler und habe mir deshalb kein Urteil über dieses Thema erlaubt.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (1. Juli 2007)

hä, das sah aber beim schreiben viel mehr wie ne Tabelle aus^^


----------



## McQueen17 (2. Juli 2007)

Oha, also wenn du das nochmal in übersichtlich hinbekommst, wäre das sicherlich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe HdRO zwar noch nicht ausprobieren können, da mein Client immer noch auf einen Buddy Key wartet, kann aber all die Punkte, die WoW angehen, so bestätigen. Gerade im Endgame fällt einfach immer mehr auf, dass der Spielsinn sich mehr und mehr auf Items zuspitzt, sei es PvP, PvE oder Raiding.


----------



## acme313 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zur Zeit begeisterter HDRO Zocker...

Muss aber sagen, dass ich ab und an schonmal Lust auf WoW habe, weil mir dort die Instanzen aus BC gut gefallen haben. In HDRO war ich leider noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen eine Gruppeninstanz zu betreten.

Aber was das Endgame in WoW angeht... da habe ich nur Lust darauf zu Raiden mit nen Haufen Leute weils Spass macht... aber wenn dort der Zwang erstmal einzug hatte... ist es zu spät.


----------



## Aurengur (2. Juli 2007)

Ganz klar WoW würde ich mal nicht ganz unterschreiben. Klar hat jeder seine Vorlieben, doch ein neutrales Statement ist wohl das angebrachteste....


RP findet nicht auf allen Servern zu 100% Statt. Manche spieler wollen auch auf normalen Servern ab und an etwas RP raushängen lassen, darauf muss man aber schlussendlich nicht einsteigen. Das als Negativpunkt für HDRO aufzuführen ist nicht wirklich ein Argument, welches gegen HDRO spricht, aber klarerweise auch nicht dafür. Es gibt bei HDRO auch nicht wirklich, zumindest auf den normalen Servern, eine RP-Polizei. 


HDRO ist kein WoW-Klon, denn HDRO hat keine Charakterklasse, die man wirklich im direkten Vergleich zu WoW sehen kann. Das Skillen des Charakters ist anders, das Crafting ist anders, uvm. HDRO zielt auch nicht ab WoW von seinem Thron zu vertreiben, denn das wird nicht möglich sein. HDRO bietet einfach nur entspannteres, nicht so Itemfixiertes Spiel (zumindest Momentan) und darin liegt das Geheimnis von HDRO. 
Man darf allerdings nicht vergessen, dass die Grafik von WoW eher richtung Comic geht, und dadurch das Equip auch dementsprechend ausfällt, wobei dies keineswegs negativ gemeint ist. Bei HDRO hab man bewusst auf etwas Realismus gelegt, und dadurch sind die Rüstungen, die man dort trägt nicht so protzig, welches aber auch nicht unbedingt sein muss, aber da scheiden sich die Geister auf ewig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UI-Anpassung ist ein Stichwort, welches ich nicht zu 100% hier so stehen lassen kann, denn die Anpassung der UI ist in gewissen Maß schon möglich, und laut diversen Informationen bekommt ab dem nächsten ContentPatch der Spieler auch die möglichkeit die größe der UI einzustellen, wie er will, und zwar, angeblich, jedes einzelne Teil der UI. 
Bei WoW übrigens, war es am anfang auch nicht gleich möglich die UI anzupassen, und im Vergleich dazu ging es bei HDRO doch recht schnell, bis die ersten UI-Modifikationen gekommen sind. Bei WoW ist auch nicht alles ab dem ersten Tag gegangen. Vergesst nicht, wielange WoW schon am Markt ist, und wielange HDRO am Markt ist, also solche Vergleiche sind absolut keine echte Begründung für ein Pro oder Kontra eines der beiden Systeme...
Über den momentanen Content bei HDRO kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, doch weis ich aus einer sehr verlässlichen Quelle, dass es nicht immer eine BWL gab, oder eine andere Schlachtzuginstanz... auch kein wirkliches Argument für WoW, oder dagegen, auch WoW hat sich erst entwickelt, und das wird HDRO mit Sicherheit auch....


Langzeitmotivation ist nicht immer nur stures Raiden, auch wenn es sehr reizvoll sein kann. Ob es allerdings massive Probleme aufgrund fehlendem RaidContent geben wird, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln, denn Stoff dafür gäbe es genügend...
Warum PvP nicht gerade der Bringer bei HDRO ist, liegt daran, dass HDRO klar darauf abzielt PvE-Content zu bieten, und nicht jeder wirklich PvP machen möchte. Klar, wenn jemand auf PvP steht, der ist hier falsch, aber es gibt bei einem Spiel mehr als nur PvP. (Außerdem ist PvP bei WoW ebenso kein PvP sondern wie bereits erwähnt Item gegen Item, und Ping gegen Ping....)
Klar spricht HDRO eher die Rollenspielergemeinde an, aber ist es so schlimm? Ich sag mal, dass es nicht so ist, und ich persönlich empfinde es als nette Abwechslung auch mal etwas anderes lesen zu können als den üblichen Schmus, der gerne überlesen wird...


Die Grafik bei HDRO mag zwar in einzelsituationen etwas schwächeln, oder nicht richtig umgesetzt worden sein, doch alles in allem ist HDRO ein Gustostück an Grafik...
Was danach kommen wird, muss einmal beweisen, dass es besser gemacht werden kann, und wenn das AoC schafft, dann toll für AoC... ganz einfach... Vergleicht die Grafik mal mit WoW... und dann stellt euch die Frage, welche Grafik besser ist... juhu... The Winner is HDOR, jeder der was anderes dazu schreibt, hat keine Detailliebe...


Was bleibt also unter Strich. HDRO ist kein Klon, sondern etwas eigenständiges, welches sich von WoW definitiv absondert. WoW mag zwar die Mutter der modernen OnlineRPG´s sein, doch selbst WoW hat von DoC geklaut. Es gibt immer überschneidungen zwischen solchen Spielen, denn es ist schwer möglich ein wirklich zu 100% unterschiedliches System zu gestalten, denn es gibt einfach so viele Spiele, die ähnlich sind.
Es ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, und nur ein Test des Games wird schlussendlich darüber Aufschluss geben, ob es gefällt, oder ob es nicht gefällt. Spekulationen darüber was in einem Jahr geschehen wird, sind irrelevant, denn dass etwas geschehen wird, ist klar. Wir sollten uns einfach auf die Reise einlassen, und ich persönlich lade jeden gerne dazu ein dies auch zu tun.
Jedes Spiel hat seinen eigenen Reiz, und jedem sagt das eine mehr zu als das andere...


----------



## Nandor-Elb (2. Juli 2007)

Versuch#2
WoW:comichafte Grafik, fast alle Klassen beherschen Magie->
unrealistisch, aber nicht schlecht.LotRO:sehr realistische Grafik keine Magie(Kundige sind keine Magier)-> realischtisch und HdR treu. Fazit: da kommt es auf den persönlichen Geschmack an

WoW:keine wirkliche Story vorhanden-> man kann das Spiel nicht durchhaben, also viel Langzeitspaß. LotRO: sehr Storylastig-> gute Atmosphäre, aber wenn die epische Story beendet ist kein Stroybonus mehr beim spielen Fazitie Story in LotRO sorgt dafür das man sehr viel mehr Spaß am spielen hat, als ohne Story

WoW:viel Solospiel-> geringere Interaktion zwischen spielern, aber keine langwierige Gruppensuche LotRO: sehr viel Gruppenspiel(Hinweis auf Gefährtenangriffe)-> die Spieler müssen zusammen spielen, was viel Spaß macht, aber auch viel Zeit bei der Gruppensuche in Anspruch nimmt Fazit: für eine schnelle Runde questen ist WoW besser, aber wenn man Zeit hat kann man in LotRO viel Spaß haben

WoW: alle guten Sachen findet man als Drops in Raid Instanzen-> das Handwerk überflüssig LotRO: geschickte Kombination von Berufen, sodass man auf andere Spieler angewiesen ist um Sachen herzustellen, die viel besser sind als alle Drops-> verbesserte Interaktion zwischen den Spielern Fazit: hier hat LotRo ganz klar die Nase vorn

WoW: wochenlanges Farmen für ein gutes Item-> Itemhatz sorgt für viel Langzeitspaß LotRO:Content und Inhalts Patches halten einen beim Questen auf Trab. seit neuestem auch Raid inis( die Sets sind nicht übermäßig gut, deshlab keine Itmehatz) Fazit: LotRo ist eher auf mittelfristige Spielzeit ausgelegt WoW auf langfristige.

dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich finde beide Games sind gut und es ist nur Geschmackssache was man spielt. Hätte ich das Geld würde ich auch beide gleichzeitig spielen, deshalb beschränke ich mich auf LotRO. Ich bin kein PvP Spieler, folglich auch keine Erfahrungen in dem Bereich und habe mir deshalb kein Urteil über dieses Thema erlaubt.


----------



## Tja (2. Juli 2007)

> Ganz klar WoW würde ich mal nicht ganz unterschreiben. Klar hat jeder seine Vorlieben, doch ein neutrales Statement ist wohl das angebrachteste....



Klar, schließlich weiß jeder selbst am besten, was für ihn/sie besser ist.

zum RP:
Damit hätte ich ja kein Problem, wie Du richtig sagtest, muss ich nicht drauf einsteigen. Wenn es aber soweit geht, dass man sich darüber aufregt, dass jemand in der Stadt rennt, dann greiffe ich mir an den Kopf und denk mir meinen Teil. Auch bin ich mir sicher, dass nicht alle RPler so verbissen sind, wie die RP Polizei.

zum Content:
Ich wieß, dass HDRO noch nicht lange am Markt ist. Jedoch erinnre ich mich, von den Entwicklern gelesen zu haben, dass Raidcontent und Itemjagden eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen sollen, da sich die Gear nicht allzu sehr unterscheiden wird. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder selbst beurteilen. Für Leute die Langzeitmotivation durch Items, farmen etc. suchen sicher schlecht, für Rollenspiele und  Leute denen Items eher egal sind, wohl gut.

Grafik:
Da sprechen mich beide nicht an. Ich mag Realismus mehr, als diesen Comicstil. Hdro ist da so eine Art Mischung wie EQ2 gefällt mir einfach nicht.  Grafikmäßig ist derzeit sicher Vanguard Spitze (wenns nur die Performance auch wäre), AoC wird aber sicher neue Maßstabe setzen alleine schon wegen der vollen DX10 Auslegung. 

Was die Items angeht, kann man auch trotz Realismus schöne Effekte zaubern, Vanguard macht das ganz gut vor.Ein brennendes Schwert oder glühendes Schild, sieht halt einfach ganz anders aus, als nur ein "normales".Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, da scheiden sich die Geister auf ewig.

Das WoW die Mutter der modernen MMORPG's ist, kann ich nur bedingt unterschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Mutter der 3d MMORPG's ist Everquest 1. Die Mutter aller MMORPG's Ultima Online. Natürlich hat WoW durch den unglaublichen Erfolg viele zum Nachmachen verleitet, aber die Mutter ist es trotzdem nicht. 

Fazit:
pvpler, raider - WoW
rollenspieler und andere - Lotro


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Die Mutter der 3d MMORPG's ist Everquest 1. Die Mutter aller MMORPG's Ultima Online. Natürlich hat WoW durch den unglaublichen Erfolg viele zum Nachmachen verleitet, aber die Mutter ist es trotzdem nicht.



Wobei Meridian59 noch vorher kam und auch 3D war. Allerdings hatte es halt nie die Bedeutung der beiden genannten.


----------



## Tigersclaw (2. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe 2 Jahre wow gespielt, und ich war wirklich zufrieden damit, ich habe viel erlebt, es waren tolle sachen und ein erlebnis das ich vorher nie hatte (uo und daoc bissl gespielt.

Doch am Ende habe ich aufgehört wow zu spielen, es ging nur um eines, item item und nochmal items, farmen farmen farmen und auf die nächste instanz hinarbeiten und ausrüstung suchen.

Und das endcontent war nur high instanzen um bosse zu legen, stundenlang rum sitzen und taktiken durch machen. 

Die story war so lam das ich aufgehört habe.

Im endeffekt wurde nur noch an lieblose instanzen gearbeitet und spielinhaltlich nichts, keine häuser, keine musikinstrumente, keine lustigen berufe (yeah juwelenschleifen...) Im endeffekt gehts nur um  "wer hat die geilsten item um zu roxorn).

Ich Spiele vielleicht erst eine woche LOTRO aber ich hoffe das sie es nciht wie wow machen und das endcontent auf farmen und raidgeile möchtegern itemjäger aufbauen.

Wichtiger ist mir das sie die welt komplett machen indem sie liebevolle details ausbauen. (Sitzen hallo???) oder mehr instrumente, lustige Berufe, und die quests wie bisher weiterhin behalten, rollenspieltechnisch weiter arbeiten.

Bis dato sage ich mal das ich LTORO sehr sehr nett finde und die community auch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (3. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Aber selbst auf einem RP Server würde sich da wohl jeder normale Mensch an den Kopf greiffen.



auf nem UO-RP-Freeshard wäre da neben dir ´n GM aufgetaucht und hätt dir was gehustet ... wahrscheinlich auch noch in voller Platte rumgerannt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (3. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> zum RP:
> Damit hätte ich ja kein Problem, wie Du richtig sagtest, muss ich nicht drauf einsteigen. Wenn es aber soweit geht, dass man sich darüber aufregt, dass jemand in der Stadt rennt, dann greiffe ich mir an den Kopf und denk mir meinen Teil.



Sagst halt du hast es eilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder ganz einfach: "He, das ist kein RP Server" Und die Sache ist gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tja schrieb:


> Was die Items angeht, kann man auch trotz Realismus schöne Effekte zaubern, Vanguard macht das ganz gut vor.Ein brennendes Schwert oder glühendes Schild, sieht halt einfach ganz anders aus, als nur ein "normales".Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, da scheiden sich die Geister auf ewig.



Öhm, du magst Realismus, sagst aber im gleichen Atemzug, dass man trotz Realismus schöne Effekte zaubern kann?! Versuch mal in der Realität ein flammendes Schwert oder ein glühendes Schild zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da wiedersprichst du dir mit deiner Aussage grad selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tralgas (3. Juli 2007)

ich hab eineinhalb jahre wow gespielt und war begeistert! die grafik find ich immer noch sehr schön - eine fantasywelt darf unrealistisch aussehen - und es lief sogar auf meinem alten 800er celeron.
ich spielte einen untoten magier und fand den so cool auf seinem skelettschlachtross (ein klein wenig rollenspieler bin ich auch). 
dann kam der schock für mich: allianz bekommt schamanen, horde kriegt paladine! eine unentschuldbare storyentgleisung. die neuen schamanen (= erdverbunden, naturliebend, im einklang mit den elementen lebend) sind von einem fremden planeten abgestürzt....hähhh......
wenn du mit solchen ungereimtheiten leben kannst, macht wow vielleicht mehr spass, ich konnt es nicht. 
bei hdro seh ich das positiver, weil pvp sozusagen fehlt. d.h. es wird nicht nach jedem patch geheult, dass seine klasse nicht mehr imba is. folglich wird sich turbine auch nie so einer erzählerischen bankrotterklärung aussetzen müssen, nur um die balance in griff zu kriegen.
von dem so tollen handwerksystem von hdro hab ich aber noch nicht wirklich was mitbekommen. ausser ein paar sachen, die man sich am anfang herstellt, kann man noch nix wirklich gebrauchen. im endeffekt produziere ich auch für die tonne um besser zu werden. klingt eher nach industrie als nach handwerk.

HALLO, TURBINE! EIN HANDWERKER ERSTELLT WAREN NACHDEM ER EINEN AUFTRAG BEKOMMEN HAT! (zumindest, wenn er nicht selber einen handel dazu betreibt - beispiel bäckerei)

im zweifel bin ich noch etwas darüber, wie die endspielmotivation hoch gehalten werden kann, ohne itemjagd. aber da bin ich noch so weit davon entfernt, dass ich mir da nicht wirklich schon gedanken mache. ich such mir aber jetzt auch schon die quests mit lohnenden gegenständen und geb denen eine höhere priorität und mach die anderen nebenbei. auch im sippenchannel seh ich nur gepostete items. wenn sich das ändern soll, muss turbine aber noch einiges an aufklärungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Aurengur (3. Juli 2007)

Bei WoW hast auch nicht von Anfang an das IMBA-Gear craften können nur so nebenbei mal erwähnt. Außerdem finde ich persönlich die Lösung mit der Beherrschungsoption sehr nett, einfach um mehr Pep ins Gear zu bekommen, dass du dadurch auch Farmen musst, ist auch gut so.

Globalgesprochen ist das Craftingsystem aber um einiges gelungener als bei WoW. Ich maße mir nicht an, daran etwas wirklich zu kritisieren, solange ich nicht eine alternatividee habe...


----------



## Tralgas (3. Juli 2007)

ich mach mal n thread auf, wo man übers handwerk labern kann

klick


----------



## Tja (3. Juli 2007)

> auf nem UO-RP-Freeshard wäre da neben dir ´n GM aufgetaucht und hätt dir was gehustet ... wahrscheinlich auch noch in voller Platte rumgerannt, oder? rolleyes.gif



Dann hätte ich zurück gehustet, doppelt hustet es sich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein natürlich nicht in Platte, ich habe meine Rüstung in der Taverne abgegeben (mich natürlich angestellt und nicht vorgedrängelt...) und bin dann in Mittelerde typischer Stadtuniform von Punkt zu Punkt geschlichen. 

/ Ironie Ende.



> Sagst halt du hast es eilig tongue.gif Oder ganz einfach: "He, das ist kein RP Server" Und die Sache ist gegessen wink.gif



Hab mir an den Kopf gegriffen und den Typen ignoriert. 




> Öhm, du magst Realismus, sagst aber im gleichen Atemzug, dass man trotz Realismus schöne Effekte zaubern kann?! Versuch mal in der Realität ein flammendes Schwert oder ein glühendes Schild zu halten biggrin.gif
> Da wiedersprichst du dir mit deiner Aussage grad selber wink.gif



Sehe ich anders, es ist ja trotzdem eine Fantasy-Welt und da gibt es eben besondere Ausrüstungen. Mir ist es wichtig, dass die Charaktere realistisch aussehen, die Gear kann ruhig auch mal unrealistisch aussehen, ich mag einfach diese speziellen Effekte verleihen geiler Gear eben zusätzlichen Pep..


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2007)

Trotzdem sind überzogene Skins und Effekte einfach nicht angebracht. Ich persönlich empfinde die bereits vorhandenen Leuchteffekte schon als übertrieben.


----------



## Aurengur (3. Juli 2007)

/signed Tikume

Wenn du dir den Film ansiehst, oder die Bücher mal liest, wird dir auffallen, dass dort die Items nicht dermaßen beschrieben sind, wie du es gerne hättest. Das liegt daran, dass es auch auf der reellen Welt, an die sich JRRT anlehnt, nicht so war. 

Klar ist es Fantasy, doch es ist auch "Der Herr der Ringe" nach JRRT, und so soll es auch bleiben, denn wenn es anders wäre, würden wir nicht mehr HDRO spielen, denn dan hieße das System irgendwie anders...

Man muss nicht immer wie ein Halbgott aussehen, nur weil es cool ist und mehr pep verleiht. "Realismustreue", sofern diese in virtuellen Welten existent ist, mag nicht jeder, schon klar, doch die Leute die HDRO spielen brauchen es nicht, denn das Flair von HDRO ist dort entscheidender.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (3. Juli 2007)

also ich finde schon dass die Charaktere "echt" aussehen. Dafür dass es ein Fantasy-Spiel ist, muss nicht alles 1:1 gleich aussehen wie im RL... Warum auch, dann wärs kein Fantasy-Game mehr...


----------



## arnass (3. Juli 2007)

Ich finde HdRO viel, viel besser als WoW. Alleine die Geschichte und das Gameplay macht HdRO zum besten MMOG das es zur Zeit gibt. WoW Grafik sieht außerdem so kindisch aus, mein Freund wollte das Spiel alleine deswegen nicht spielen.  Ganz klar -> für mich ist HdRO das bessere Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (3. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich zurück gehustet, doppelt hustet es sich besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geh einfach wieder WoW spielen, da biste besser aufgehoben ...


----------



## Tja (4. Juli 2007)

> Geh einfach wieder WoW spielen, da biste besser aufgehoben ...



Geh einfach RP Polizei spielen, die Gm's werden sich freuen...

Hier wurde gefragt, wer WoW bzw. LoTro besser findet, wenn dir die Meinung nicht passt, dein Problem.


----------



## Aurengur (5. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn das Thema heißt...
WoW oder HDRO?, Ehrliche Meinungen und nicht einfach WOW IST SCHEISSE oder andres...
... sollte man doch mit Argumentation arbeiten.

Ein Vertreten seiner Meinung ist absolut OK hier, und sollte auch stattfinden. Man kann sagen, dass wir in diesem Beitrag Für und Wider beider Systeme aufgezeigt haben, und das auf objektive und subjektive Weise.

Klar ist, dass die Gemüter genau durch solche Threats erhitzt werden, denn jeder vertritt natürlich das System, welches für ihn geeigneter erscheint. Versucht einfach einen konstruktiven Weg zu wählen, dann ist es viel entspannter, und viel relaxter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach den Fuß etwas weg vom Gas und gut is...


----------



## Tralgas (5. Juli 2007)

vielleicht noch eine anmerkung, was mir in wow gefallen hatte und ich bei hdro vermiss:
- die liebervollere gestaltung aller 8 anfangsrassen. unterschiedliche tänze (moonwalk der elfen, headbanger der untoten), 3-4 rassen- und geschlechtsspezifische witze pro char. als hordler haben es mir auf allianzseite nur die gnome angetan. über das "oh, seid ihr aber groß!" konnte ich auch nach eineinhalb jahren noch lachen. bei hdro hab ich den eindruck, als ob den entwicklern nur die hobbits am herzen lagen.

- fernreisefunktion.

- schönere reitanimation.

- sitzen um schneller zu regenerieren.

- einfacheres makroerstellen.

- individuellere char-entwicklung ( leider lief´s doch auf ne weitestgehend vorgeschriebene skillung raus)

- tauchen.

- geringfügig einfacheres interface (ohne addons).

- die ganze welt wirkt irgenwie fröhlicher (comiclook) und strotzt vor selbstironie

ich könnte jetzt noch punkte aufführen, die für hdro sprechen, aber die sind oft genug schon erwähnt worden.

mit ein bissl wehmut schau ich schon zurück zu wow, aber ihr wisst ja wie das is, wenn man etwas abgeschlossen hat. die erinnerung verwässert die weniger schönen dinge, die natürlich auch bei wow vorhanden sind.

ich bleib auf jeden fall bei hdro (wär ja auch blöd, wo ich doch ein lifetime-abo abgeschlossen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2007)

Tralgas schrieb:


> unterschiedliche tänze (moonwalk der elfen, headbanger der untoten)



Was das tanzen angehn können einem einfache tanzemotes so oder so nicht mehr hinterm Ofen vorlocken wenn man mal Star Wars Galaxies gespielt hat.

Wen es interessiert: http://vnfiles.ign.com/starwars/movies/ws_fettsvette.wmv


----------



## Keroloth (5. Juli 2007)

zu dem thema mit den unterschiedlichen tänzen und emotes muss ich sagen, das hdro wenigstens sowas musik instrumente und nutzbringende lagerfeuer aufbringt um etwaige ernsthaft gemeinte atmosphärische gimix einzubauen. wow stellt alles auf einerr lustigen schiene dar...mehr auch nicht. (Bsp: bauchtanzende weibliche nachtelfen / männliche michael chackson-clone aka Nachtelfenmänners  --> total unernst und in keinerlei verbindung zum kulturellen hintergrund der völker )
wenn dan der kleine hobbit anfängt auf seiner laute ein lied in echtzeit zu spielen und alle anderen gruppenmitglieder ums lagerfeuersitzen, um sich vom stressigen kämpfen im hügelgrab zu erholen, weis ich warum lotro mich imo einfach pakt.

zum kampfsystem muss ich sagen ...lotro bringt deutlich mehr action auf ...alleine die waffengeschwindigkweit von durchschnittlich 2.2 weist daraufhin: hier wird deutlich häufiger zugeschlagen.
das errinert mich daran wie ich meinem waffenwarri in wow damals zugeschaut habe wie er alle 3.4 sek nen hit gesetzt hat um genügend wut für nen heldenhaften stoß zu sammeln  -gg-> mortalstrike welcome!


naja ansich ist es ja eh geschmackssache ..aber nach 1 1/2 jahren wow braucht man auch mal abwechslung.... wie im richtigen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer mit wow zu onlinerollenspielen gefunden hat, der kann sich ruhig ma an hdro rantrauen.


----------



## Maxinho (5. Juli 2007)

Zum Thema tänze - man kann auf dem Sommerfest (das nicht mehr lange läuft) 4 neue Tanz-Emotes lernen ...


----------



## Thanus (11. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Ganz klar wow
> 
> +
> Ich mit den zahlreichen WoW-Klon-Versuchen nichts anfangen kann, dann doch lieber das Original bis AoC kommt. Die Grafik ist mir zwar zu bunt, aber wenigstens sieht man hier einfach mal, das klasse Gear auch klasse aussehen kann. Die Endbosse sehen auch wie solche aus und werden ähnlich spektakulär vorgestellt bzw. getötet.



warum WoW klon es gab schon vor WoW andere Online Rollenspiele es hat wohl eher WoW sich was von anderen Spielen abgekupfert und auserdem Heutzutage Schaut jeder Spiele hersteller von einem anderen etwas ab!


----------



## Centekhor (11. Juli 2007)

Thanus schrieb:


> warum WoW klon es gab schon vor WoW andere Online Rollenspiele es hat wohl eher WoW sich was von anderen Spielen abgekupfert und auserdem Heutzutage Schaut jeder Spiele hersteller von einem anderen etwas ab!



So siehts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das WoW-Interface hat sich Turbine natürlich abgeguckt ... und Blizzard hat sichs schon bei wesentlich älteren Spielen abgeguckt ...

Und dass klasse Gear auch klasse aussieht ... naja ... jedem der etwas in nem Raid reissen will, dem is die Optik völlig egal, da zählen nur die Stats. Punkt. Und ich weiss ja nicht was an Jäger-T2 z.B. so toll aussehen soll? oder dem Krieger-T2? Von den T4 und T5-Sets will ich gar ned erst anfangen ... T6 wird wahrscheinlich eh nur ein Bruchteil zu sehen bekommen wie schon beim T3 ...
Ich mag LOTRO mittlerweile wesentlich mehr als WoW ... is aber alles nur meine persönliche Meinung ...


----------



## Tja (11. Juli 2007)

Ich habe immer gesagt, dass wow NICHT die Mutter aller MMORPGS ist, aber für Dich nochmal:

Urmmorpgs: Meridian 59, UO
Darauf aufbauend: Everquest größter Sprung da perfekte 3d Grafik
Dann: wow (von da an kaum noch nennenswerte Sprünge), weil alle irgendwie nur auf Kopien und Nachmacherei aus sind und glauben so ähnliche Abozahlen zu bekommen. Das es in den meisten Fällen schief geht, scheint den Machern egal zu sein. 


Die große Hoffnung heißt hier Age of Conan, aber mal gucken was dabei raus kommt. 



> Und dass klasse Gear auch klasse aussieht ... naja ... jedem der etwas in nem Raid reissen will, dem is die Optik völlig egal, da zählen nur die Stats. Punkt. Und ich weiss ja nicht was an Jäger-T2 z.B. so toll aussehen soll? oder dem Krieger-T2? Von den T4 und T5-Sets will ich gar ned erst anfangen ... T6 wird wahrscheinlich eh nur ein Bruchteil zu sehen bekommen wie schon beim T3 ...
> Ich mag LOTRO mittlerweile wesentlich mehr als WoW ... is aber alles nur meine persönliche Meinung ...



Auch das habe ich nie bestritten. Als erstens Stats, dann Aussehen. Ich mein wenn klasse Gear klasse aussieht, ist es umso besser. Hatte schon MMORPGS wo auch klasse Gear nicht klasse aussah und es praktisch keinen Unteschied machte, ob man nun spitzen oder normale Gear hatte. Die Stats waren zwar besser aber auch nicht um viel.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2007)

Öhm, Wow als "Sprung" in der MMO geschichte zu bezeichnen aber Daoc auszulassen ist schon etwas naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2007)

Tikume:



> Darauf aufbauend: *Everquest größter Sprung* da perfekte 3d Grafik
> Dann: wow (von da an kaum noch nennenswerte Sprünge), weil alle irgendwie nur auf Kopien und Nachmacherei aus sind und glauben so ähnliche Abozahlen zu bekommen. Das es in den meisten Fällen schief geht, scheint den Machern egal zu sein.



Ich habe Everquest, nicht wow als Sprung bezeichnet. Nach Everquest kam eben wow, die anderen Macher sahen die Abozahlen (leider nicht was dahinter steckte) und kopierten ohne Ende, was zur Folge hatte, dass die meisten mmorpgs zu Einheitsbrei verkommen sind. 

Bei Blizzard erkannte man aber, wie wichtig die Langzeitmotivation ist und führte entsprechende Spielelemente ein.

So hoffe damit ist das Missverständnis beseitigt.


----------



## Maireen (12. Juli 2007)

> wow (von da an kaum noch nennenswerte Sprünge), weil alle irgendwie nur auf Kopien und Nachmacherei aus sind und glauben so ähnliche Abozahlen zu bekommen. Das es in den meisten Fällen schief geht, scheint den Machern egal zu sein


wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht...



> Öhm, Wow als "Sprung" in der MMO geschichte zu bezeichnen aber Daoc auszulassen ist schon etwas naja



Sehe ich genauso...warscheinlich ist DaoC aber auch nur eine Kopie von WoW *rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (12. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Bei Blizzard erkannte man aber, wie wichtig die Langzeitmotivation ist und führte entsprechende Spielelemente ein.


Erklär mal so´n "Spielelement" ... für meinen Teil nennt man es im PvE raiden und im PvP BGs/Arena ...

Wofür hat Blizzard Naxxramas oder den Schwarzen Tempel eingefügt? Nur damit die Dauerzocker nich abwandern ... und wie lange hat es gehalten? Beim Schwarzen Tempel grad mal ne Woche bis Nihilum durch war ... waren ja schon aufm Testserver recht aktiv ...

Und im PvP ... Arena und BGs finden ned alle super ... 

Storyline in WoW ist in meinen Augen nicht vorhanden ... 8 Millionen verkaufte WoW-Exemplare und wieviele gingen an die Chinafarmer und wieviele davon spielen gar nicht mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find bei HDRO nachts um 2 noch ´ne Gruppe für ne Aufgabe, bei WoW könnt ich für die Quest bald ne Woche warten, wenn paar Bekannte grad ned immer Zeit haben ... weil will ja jeder nur noch mit Raid-/Gildenmitgliedern machen, der Rest is ja unskillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry, sind meine Erfahrungen ... und die beinhalten 2 Jahre WoW und nedmal 2 Wochen HDRO!


----------



## Aurengur (12. Juli 2007)

@Centekhor
Man darf aber Raidgilden, die auf Fistkill ausgelegt sind nicht mit "Standardspielern" vergleichen. Nihilum und viele Raidgilden, die wirklich erfolgreich sind sind Ausnahmen, viele Gilden bei WoW rennen da noch einige Raidcontents hinten nach...

Ich geb dir aber recht, dass nur Raidcontent oder PvP nicht die Erfüllung jedes Gamers sind. 

HDRO und WoW unterscheiden sich genau in diesen Punkten, ich kann zwar bei HDRO auch raiden, doch ich muss es nicht um dort an meinen Stuff zu kommen, bei WoW bin ich zum raiden genötigt, um erfolgreich zu sein, und genau dadurch entsteht die Spannung bei WoW, wo viele ehemalige WoW'ler abgesprungen sind, und einige sicher noch abspringen werden, denn nicht jeder hat eben die Zeit exzessiv zu Zocken. Arbeit und Familie und Freunde sind manchen eben noch wichtiger als das Spiel, und das ist auch gut so...


----------



## Thanus (12. Juli 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht...
> Sehe ich genauso...warscheinlich ist DaoC aber auch nur eine Kopie von WoW *rofl*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein kumpel von mir spielt WoW und als ich ihn das erste mal von lotro erzählt habe hat er gesagt ist ehh eine WoW kopie so ich dann hab ihm dann gesagt das es net stimt und das es schon vorher andere online rollenspiele gab er dann WoW war schon sehr lange in der entwicklung.Ich glaub wohl kaum das WoW 10 jahre entwickelt wurde,weis jemand wie lange das spiel in der entwicklung war?


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Juli 2007)

Nur weil dein Kumpel meint, "sein" WOW verteidigen zu müssen, muss noch lange nicht alles stimmen, was er erzählt.
Ist wie mit den Firefox-Usern: Die wollen auch immer nicht wahrhaben, dass es noch einen besseren Browser als "ihren" Firefox gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um zu deine Frage zurückzukommen:
Blizzard hat sich erst nach Release (und Erfolg) von Warcraft 3 entschieden, ein MMOG in dieser Welt spielen zu lassen. Wie du wahrscheinlich schon richtig vermutest, gab es bereits vor Warcraft 3 andere MMOGs, bei denen Blizzard dich die guten Dinge abgeschaut hat, was ja nicht schlecht ist.
Aber WOW als den Urvater der MMOGs und Blizzard als Alleinentwickler aller "guten" Features eines MMOGs hinzustellen ist totaler Unsinn.


----------



## Thanus (12. Juli 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Nur weil dein Kumpel meint, "sein" WOW verteidigen zu müssen, muss noch lange nicht alles stimmen, was er erzählt.
> Ist wie mit den Firefox-Usern: Die wollen auch immer nicht wahrhaben, dass es noch einen besseren Browser als "ihren" Firefox gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



lol das Thema Firefox vs. Opera bin ich gerade mit anderen am streiten darüber ^^ FF ist cooler.

zurück zum thema: also hat Blizzard ja schon sogar vorher abgekupfert xD naja jeder spiele hersteller macht das und nicht nur blizzard.


----------



## Centekhor (12. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Man darf aber Raidgilden, die auf Fistkill ausgelegt sind nicht mit "Standardspielern" vergleichen. Nihilum und viele Raidgilden, die wirklich erfolgreich sind sind Ausnahmen, viele Gilden bei WoW rennen da noch einige Raidcontents hinten nach...


Das meine ich ja ... sobald die ersten "normalen" Raids im Schwarzen Tempel vorankommen wirds wahrscheinlich schon das nächste AddOn geben, wie damals bei Naxx schon ... einfach weil ihnen die Zeit dazu fehlt ...



Aurengur schrieb:


> HDRO und WoW unterscheiden sich genau in diesen Punkten, ich kann zwar bei HDRO auch raiden, doch ich muss es nicht um dort an meinen Stuff zu kommen, bei WoW bin ich zum raiden genötigt, um erfolgreich zu sein, und genau dadurch entsteht die Spannung bei WoW, wo viele ehemalige WoW'ler abgesprungen sind, und einige sicher noch abspringen werden, denn nicht jeder hat eben die Zeit exzessiv zu Zocken. Arbeit und Familie und Freunde sind manchen eben noch wichtiger als das Spiel, und das ist auch gut so...


Ich kanns nur vom Drachenlederer bei WoW sagen ... bis man Ledern auf 375 hat und die Mats für das jeweilige Set hat, in der Zeit hat man schon fast die ersten T4-Teile aus Kara ... davon abgesehen dass so manches blaues, teilweise sogar grünes besser war als die epischen Dinger ... wenns mehr Ausdauer hatte wars episch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon124 (12. Juli 2007)

Fa!te schrieb:


> WoW oder HDRO?



Ich kann ja verstehen, dass diese Frage gestellt wird, aber eigentlich kann man sie nicht beantworten.
Ich könnte auch fragen: "Was schmeckt besser, Birne oder Apfel?"

Ich habe die Diskussion heute erst entdeckt, beim durchlesenaber schnell festgestellt, dass sich alle hier im Kreis drehen.

Der eine findet HdRO scheiße, weil ihn mal ein Spieler verboten hat durch eine Stadt zu rennen und "beschichimpft" daraufhin gleich alle HdRO Spieler als RP-Polizei. 
Dem anderen fehlt bei WoW das interessante Endgame und vergisst aber, dass er vorher wochen-, wenn nicht sogar monatelang sehr viel Spaß mit seinem Charakter hatte.

Jeder Herr der Ringe Spieler wird Dir sagen, dass sein Spiel das bessere ist.
Jeder WoW Spieler wird Partei für sein Spiel ergreifen.
Das ist normal, das ist menschlich. Denn, wenn ich das andere Spiel besser fände, würde ich ja wechslen.
Da beide Spiele recht beeindruckenden Erfolg habe, sind wohl beide gut und jeder muss die Entscheidung, welches er spielt selber treffen.

Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Aurengur (12. Juli 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Jeder Herr der Ringe Spieler wird Dir sagen, dass sein Spiel das bessere ist.
> Jeder WoW Spieler wird Partei für sein Spiel ergreifen.



Leider Falsch...
Die Frage stellt sich gar nicht, welches besser ist, denn man kann sie eben nicht vergleichen, um das geht es hier... eines ist Equip und Raidbezogen, um "erfolgreich" zu sein, und das andere eben nicht...

Es gibt kein Besser oder schlechter, es geht rein um die Entkräftung der Vorwürfe, die HDRO oder WoW gemacht werden... um nichts anderes mehr. Der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet schlussendlich darüber was man spielt,  und manche Spieler spielen ja schließlich auch beide Systeme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2007)

> Erklär mal so´n "Spielelement" ... für meinen Teil nennt man es im PvE raiden und im PvP BGs/Arena ...
> 
> Wofür hat Blizzard Naxxramas oder den Schwarzen Tempel eingefügt? Nur damit die Dauerzocker nich abwandern ... und wie lange hat es gehalten? Beim Schwarzen Tempel grad mal ne Woche bis Nihilum durch war ... waren ja schon aufm Testserver recht aktiv ...
> 
> ...



Richtig pve raiden und pvp arena/bg. Wer gute Gear will, muss eben bereit sein, das Ein oder Andere zu 
machen.

Zum Thema Kopie lies Dir bitte nochmal meinen fett zitierten Teil im oberen Posting durch, danke.




Aurengur schrieb:


> @Centekhor
> Man darf aber Raidgilden, die auf Fistkill ausgelegt sind nicht mit "Standardspielern" vergleichen. Nihilum und viele Raidgilden, die wirklich erfolgreich sind sind Ausnahmen, viele Gilden bei WoW rennen da noch einige Raidcontents hinten nach...
> 
> Ich geb dir aber recht, dass nur Raidcontent oder PvP nicht die Erfüllung jedes Gamers sind.
> ...



zum fett dargestellten Teil:

Es ist sehr wohl möglich erfolgreich zu raiden und ein RL zu haben. Alles eine Frage der Organisation und nur weil das einige nicht gebacken bekommen, ist noch lange nicht jeder Raider oder HC Zocker arbeits oder rl los nur um das mal klar zu stellen.

Wenn Turbine da weitermacht, wo sie bei DDO aufhörten, nämlich der konsequenten Weigerung fordernden Content einzubauen, wird der Hdro Erfolg schnell ins Gegenteil umschlagen. Ich mein eine Raidinstanz die in der ersten Woche gecleart wird, wo ist da der Anspruch?

Klar einige werden Raids udglm. hassen. Fakt ist aber, dass es ohne Langzeitmotivation kein langfristiges Geld gibt. Die paar Hardcore RP'ler und Twinkspieler allein werden da nicht ausreichen. Aber mir kann es ja egal sein, allerdings fällt schon jetzt die enorme Arroganz einiger Hdro Spieler auf...man braucht sich nurmal das deutsche Forum durchzulesen, das sind Leute denen ich keinerlei RL attestieren würde, denn ansonsten wären sie nicht so versessen darauf, eine künstliche Rolle auszuleben...Gilt NUR für die Hardcore RPler/Polizei


----------



## Aurengur (12. Juli 2007)

@Tja, willst dich wieder darüber unterhalten, welche Eindrücke ich von WoW bekommen habe in einer Raidaktiven Gilde, oder schreibst das einfach nur rein, weil es dich ankotzt, wenn sowas geschrieben wird...

Es gibt ausnahmen, das ist ganz klar, diese sind aber äußerst gering....


----------



## Thanus (12. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Richtig pve raiden und pvp arena/bg. Wer gute Gear will, muss eben bereit sein, das Ein oder Andere zu
> machen.
> 
> Zum Thema Kopie lies Dir bitte nochmal meinen fett zitierten Teil im oberen Posting durch, danke.
> ...



Naja ich kenne Viele WoWler bei denen das genau so ist.


----------



## Targon124 (12. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Leider Falsch...
> Die Frage stellt sich gar nicht, welches besser ist, denn man kann sie eben nicht vergleichen... .



Ich habe mich bei meinem Beitrag, wie man auch am Zitat sehen kann, auf die ursprüngliche Frage dieses Threats bezogen. Und da ging es sehr wohl darum.



Aurengur schrieb:


> ...Der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet schlussendlich darüber was man spielt...



genau das steht am Ende meines Eintrags.



Aurengur schrieb:


> ...und manche Spieler spielen ja schließlich auch beide Systeme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



z.B. ich


Gruß
Targon


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> @Tja, willst dich wieder darüber unterhalten, welche Eindrücke ich von WoW bekommen habe in einer Raidaktiven Gilde, oder schreibst das einfach nur rein, weil es dich ankotzt, wenn sowas geschrieben wird...
> 
> Es gibt ausnahmen, das ist ganz klar, diese sind aber äußerst gering....



Weil es mich ankotzt, wenn sowas geschrieben wird. Man kann Hardcore Raiden und trotzdem ein RL haben, das wollte und will ich damit sagen nicht mehr nicht weniger.



> Naja ich kenne Viele WoWler bei denen das genau so ist.



Habe noch KEIN MMORPG erlebt, wo man wegen unpassenden Namen, laufen in der Stadt oder Abkürzungen wie lol, lfg, rofl, rotfl udglm. derart denunziert wird. Mir ist es ja egal, aber ich denke, solche Hardcore RPler schrecken viele Neulinge ab.


----------



## Targon124 (12. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Habe noch KEIN MMORPG erlebt, wo man wegen unpassenden Namen, laufen in der Stadt oder Abkürzungen wie lol, lfg, rofl, rotfl udglm. derart denunziert wird. Mir ist es ja egal, aber ich denke, solche Hardcore RPler schrecken viele Neulinge ab.



Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du verarscht hier alle.
2. Du hast ein anderes Spiel gespielt.

Ich spiele HdRO seit der Beta und habe ein von Dir geschildertes Verhalten noch nie beobachtet.
Weder habe ich es selbst erlebt, noch habe ich derartige Äußerungen im Chat gesehen.

Ich habe auch noch niemals jemanden gesehen, der in diesem Spiel gegangen wäre. Irgendwie laufen alle.
Ich kann allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass Du von einem NPC angesprochen wurdest. Die melden sich bei HdRO nämlich auch mal zu Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Targon124

PS: Wenn es Dir egal wäre, würdest Du hier nicht so den Dicken machen, sondern das HdR Forum ignorieren.


----------



## Thanus (12. Juli 2007)

Meine Aussage hat sich auf das *Dick Getrukte bezogen.*


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du verarscht hier alle.
> 2. Du hast ein anderes Spiel gespielt.
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es mir während meiner Spielzeit passierte. Die anderen Dinge habe ich aus dem deutschen Forum entnommen (worauf ich auch hinwies). 

Undj a mir ist es egal, da ich es NICHT spiele. Das Neulinge von solchen Aktionen aber abgeschreckt werden, dürfte wohl nahezu allen klar sein und das ist der eigentliche Kern meiner Aussage.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Weil es mich ankotzt, wenn sowas geschrieben wird. Man kann Hardcore Raiden und trotzdem ein RL haben, das wollte und will ich damit sagen nicht mehr nicht weniger.



Mag deine Meinung sein, aber ich bin der Meinung dass die meisten Leute wenn sie noch nen Job haben von 3-4 Raidtagen in der Woche schon aufgefressen werden.

Und was bringt einem toller Raidcontent den man eh nie spielen wird?


Wessen Herz an sowas hängt der ist in Wow goldrichtig (und das ist nicht böse gemeint), wer es lieber locker angehn lässt der ist mit anderen MMORPGs ev. besser dran.


Was noch dazu kommt ist die Entwicklung der Spieler, der Spielspaß steht hinten an, es dreht sich fast alles nur noch um farmen und das besorgen der besten Items. Es wird immer rücksichtsloser und egoistischer.
Das ist keine Entwicklung die sich auf Wow beschränkt, auch in Daoc kann man sowas beobachten. Gab es zu Beginn noch so etwas wie einen Reichszusammenhalt spielt sich das meiste heute im 8vs8 PvP ab um möglichst viele RPs zu hamstern.

Ein weiterer Grund ist frischer Spielinhalt. Wer 2 Chars in Wow hochgespielt hat der hat alles gesehn, es wird öde. Das ist in LOTRO natürlich nicht anders, aber wer Wow schon kennt (und das tun wohl mehr als LOTRO) hat nun die Möglichkeit mal wieder als Neuling alles zu entdecken.


----------



## Maireen (12. Juli 2007)

> Das Neulinge von solchen Aktionen aber abgeschreckt werden, dürfte wohl nahezu allen klar sein und das ist der eigentliche Kern meiner Aussage.



Ich glaube das sich eben nur diese Neulinge abschrecken lassen, die keineswegs bereit sind sich und ihr Benehmen ein wenig anzupassen.
Ich habe es noch nie so krass erlebt weder in irgend einem HdrO-Forum (und ich kenne einige) noch im Spiel (Server Belegear) wie du es hier versuchst hinzustellen.
Sicher kommt es irgendwann mal vor das wenn ein Gespräch in nem Channel ausartet und man liest nur noch lol,rofl etc man bittet diejenigen doch in den OOC zu wechseln, aber das ist in meinen Augen auch verständlich.
Wenn ich ein Spiel neu beginne, was eben ein Online-Rollenspiel ist dann muss ich mich eben der Communitiy versuchen ein wenig anzupassen. Und wenn es nunmal ein Spiel ist indem die Geschichte eine große Hauptrolle spielt und man von vorneherein weiß das es viel auf Rollenspiel ausgelegt, dann muß ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich mit Sätzen wie: " ´Lol wie krank was für ne Scheisse das Vieh droppt" anecke.
Ich wundere mich ja auch nicht wenn ich nach England fahre und keiner versteht mich oder verliert die Lust am Gespräch mit mir weil ich nur Deutsch mit Dialekt am besten noch rede.

Wer sich also durch sowas (auch wenn du es sehr übertrieben darstellst) abschrecken lässt...naja wer weiß ob es nicht sogar besser für alle Beteiligten ist.


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2007)

Keine Sorge ich hatte nur diesen Freundeszugang um eben nen Kumpel einen Gefallen zu tun und das Spiel auszutesten. Das es nichts für mich sein wurde, wußte ich von vornherein. 



> Wenn ich ein Spiel neu beginne, was eben ein Online-Rollenspiel ist dann muss ich mich eben der Communitiy versuchen ein wenig anzupassen. Und wenn es nunmal ein Spiel ist indem die Geschichte eine große Hauptrolle spielt und man von vorneherein weiß das es viel auf Rollenspiel ausgelegt, dann muß ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich mit Sätzen wie: " ´Lol wie krank was für ne Scheisse das Vieh droppt" anecke.



Wenn mich Personen nerven, packe ich sie auf /ig und geh nicht beim GM heulen. 

zum Benehmen:
Spiele seit 6 Jahren MMORPGS und hatte nie Probleme, daher fiel mir das in Hdro halt besonders auf. Nur weil es ein Online-Rollenspiel ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man RP Polizei spielen muss. Man kann niemanden zu etwas zwingen, wer hochgestochen reden will solls tun, wer nicht der lässt es eben.

Es gab ja sogar mal auf buffed einen Kommentar zu diesem RP Polizei gegen alle anderen Streit. 

zu den Neulingen:
Die von dir beschriebenen werden das Spiel eh schnell verlassen. Es gibt allerdings auch Leute, welche mit Hdro einsteigen und wenn diese dann wegen so Lächerlichkeiten wie Namen oder "lol, rofl" angemacht werden, drückt das mit Sicherheit auf die Stimmung.

zum miesen drop:
Ich würd vielleicht sagen, "rofl, drecksvieh umsonst geplättet". Klingt besser als "Oh werter Ringgeist, weshalb habt ihr mir solch magere Beute bescherrt?" Ja ich weiß, auch der Letzte Satz ist nicht RP tauglich wollt nur mal den Unterschied aufzeigen.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> zu den Neulingen:
> Die von dir beschriebenen werden das Spiel eh schnell verlassen. Es gibt allerdings auch Leute, welche mit Hdro einsteigen und wenn diese dann wegen so Lächerlichkeiten wie Namen oder "lol, rofl" angemacht werden, drückt das mit Sicherheit auf die Stimmung.



Ein MMO Neuling wird erst gar nicht "lol" oder "rofl" verwenden. Mal abgesehn davon dass man sich ein wenig Gedanken machen sollte bevor man auf einen RP Server geht.


----------



## Maireen (12. Juli 2007)

Du hast meinen Beitrag nur halb gelesen! Ich habe mehrmals geschrieben das du es mit deinen Aussagen schwer übertreibst. Diese RP-Polizei gibt es nicht, nicht so wie du sie beschreibst. Du findest sie allenfalls vlt auf Belegear im "Pony" wo momentan ein Projekt läuft..doch das ist ein anderes Thema.

Du musst auch gar nicht hochgestochen reden. Selbst auf dem Rp-Server nicht, es reicht völlig aus wenn man sich normal artikuliert. Hochdeutsch und wenige Abkürzungen sind völlig akzeptabel.



> Ich würd vielleicht sagen, "rofl, drecksvieh umsonst geplättet". Klingt besser als "Oh werter Ringgeist, weshalb habt ihr mir solch magere Beute bescherrt?" Ja ich weiß, auch der Letzte Satz ist nicht RP tauglich wollt nur mal den Unterschied aufzeigen.



Stimmt aber man könnte auch schreiben " Mist, das doofe Vieh umsonst umgebracht" Das ist weder hochgestochen noch sonstwas. Aber selbst mit einem Satz wie du ihn formuliert hast würde niemand etwas schreiben. Man denkt sich höchstens seinen Teil und gut ist.

Aber mal davon ab, was ist denn deine Motivation das du hier Beitrag um Beitrag verfasst in denen du bekundest das HdrO nichts für dich ist. Du hast eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, vlt sogar mit jemanden der das mit dem RP ne Spur zu ernst genommen und sagst das es Neulinge vertreiben könnte. Aber glaubst du nicht deinen geschätzen (ich habe nich nachgezählt) 10 Beiträgen in denen du nur negatives schreibst, gibst du einem Neuling ne Chance neutral an das Spiel ranzugehen?
Wenn der Kern deiner Aussage ist "Leute sieht das ein bisschen lockerer damit Neulinge einen leichteren Einstieg haben können" ok, da stimm ich dir generell zu. Aber das tust du nicht, du versuchst eher Neulinge ganz davon abzuhalten sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

Ich hab es schon in einem anderen Thema geschrieben, ich verstehe nicht warum manche Leute versuchen etwas was ihren persönlichen Geschmack nicht getroffen hat, für alle anderen genauso unattracktiv zu machen?
Ich habe auch WoW gespielt und ich muss sagen, es ist ein wirklich schönes Spiel. Selbst wenn man nicht tagtäglich raiden gehen kann hat es seine Reize. Und warum sollte Blizzard das Spiel nicht darauf auslegen? Es gibt ja auch genug andere Spiele die man spielen kann ohne diese Raidgeschichten.
Warum ich es nun trotzdem nicht mehr spiele liegt an der Community. Mir gefällt der Umgangston auf den meisten Servern nicht und dieses ständige Geheule und gejammere geht mit tierisch gegen den Strich. Und? gehe ich jetzt hin und schreibe im WoW-Forum wie scheisse das Spiel ist und das am besten nur unter 20 jährige anfangen sollten zu spielen um überhaupt noch ein Wort verstehen zu können?
Nein, warum auch? Ich habe meine Meinung, zudem bin ich mir 100% sicher das nicht alle WoW-Spieler so sind wie es die Community wiederspiegelt. Also bevor ich denen Unrecht tue und anderen mit meinem negativen Gelaber auf die Nerven gehe, obwohl ich das Spiel gar nicht mehr spiele stecke ich meine Energie doch lieber in positive Dinge.
Manchen hier würde das echt auch nicht schlecht tun, glaube ich...aber das ist nur meine kleine Meinung.


----------



## Centekhor (13. Juli 2007)

@Maireen:
/signed! aber vollständig!


----------



## Aurengur (13. Juli 2007)

/signed^^


----------



## Eliara Larethian (13. Juli 2007)

@ Tja

ich finde es schön für dich, wie toll du dein RL meisterst und wieviel Spielerfahrung du hast. 

Deswegen finde ich es umso interessanter und amüsanter, wie sehr du dich über solche Sachen aufregst, und wie emotional du hier im HdRO Forum postest, obwohl du von Anfang an wusstest, dass HdRO nichts für dich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2007)

> @ Tja
> 
> ich finde es schön für dich, wie toll du dein RL meisterst und wieviel Spielerfahrung du hast.
> 
> Deswegen finde ich es umso interessanter und amüsanter, wie sehr du dich über solche Sachen aufregst, und wie emotional du hier im HdRO Forum postest, obwohl du von Anfang an wusstest, dass HdRO nichts für dich ist wink.gif



Liest Du eigentlich auch mal ganze Beiträge?! 



> *
> Keine Sorge ich hatte nur diesen Freundeszugang um eben nen Kumpel einen Gefallen zu tun und das Spiel auszutesten. Das es nichts für mich sein wurde, wußte ich von vornherein.
> *



Wem ich einen Gefallen tue und was ich ausprobiere oder nicht, darfste getrost mir überlassen, danke. Wenn ich direkt auf meine abgegebene Meinung angesprochen werde, wird diese eben untermauert, fertig.



> Ein MMO Neuling wird erst gar nicht "lol" oder "rofl" verwenden. Mal abgesehn davon dass man sich ein wenig Gedanken machen sollte bevor man auf einen RP Server geht.



Vollkommen falsch,

ICQ, Chatrooms udglm. kennt jeder und da sind Abkürzungen wie lol, rofl an der Tagesordnung, da es in mmorpgs ebenso Chats gibt, werden sie übernommen. 

Aber da kann man sich ja dumm und dämlich schreiben, die Grundaussagen sind rübergekommen und das ich nicht Unrecht habe, sieht man ja im Thread "Namens Diktatur".  Sich über sowas unwichtiges wie Namen aufzuregen ist schon naja....

Aber viel Spaß noch mit der RP Polzei, von mir wars das hier, keinen Bock mich mit arroganten Hardcore RPlern zu streiten.


----------



## Maireen (13. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Aber viel Spaß noch mit der RP Polzei, von mir wars das hier, keinen Bock mich mit arroganten Hardcore RPlern zu streiten.



Übersetzt: Dir sind vor 3 Seiten bereits alle Argumente ausgegangen. Um dich nicht noch lächerlicher zu machen als bisher rauschst Du unter Flame-Zuckungen ab.

Aber hey, finde ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (13. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> ICQ, Chatrooms udglm. kennt jeder und da sind Abkürzungen wie lol, rofl an der Tagesordnung, da es in mmorpgs ebenso Chats gibt, werden sie übernommen.


Ich hab so manche Arbeitskollegen die sich fragen, wie doof die Leute sind, die sowas schreiben ... noch lustiger fanden es diejenigen die MMORPGs spielten und das erste mal ins TS kamen und da leute lol, rofl usw. SAGTEN...

Aber genug davon, du hast dich mit harten Flames zurückgezogen, bei denen ein Lachanfall den nächsten jagte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (14. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Aber viel Spaß noch mit der RP Polzei, von mir wars das hier, keinen Bock mich mit arroganten Hardcore RPlern zu streiten.



Ein dunkler Schatten legt sich über das Land der Elben, denn das Licht hat uns verlassen...
Tja, macht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *manbeachtedasWortspiel*

mfg
OberRP-Polizeirat Aurengur
Sektion Majar
SoKo 66/6


----------



## Moonstone (16. Juli 2007)

Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen:
Ich spiele Lotro seit ganzen drei Tagen und hab WoW über 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt. Ich versuche mal aus meiner persönlichen Sicht die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen, die es zwischen Lotro (soweit ich das schon beurteilen kann) und WoW gibt. Ich weiß, dass man die beiden Spiele nicht in einem Topf stecken darf, aber es sind beides Online-Rollenspiele, da kann ich mir hoffentlich solch einen Vergleich mal erlauben.

Als erstes habe ich mich bei Lotro über die Community-Foren informiert, und bisher ist mir auch ingame aufgefallen, dass bei Lotro ein ganz anderer Ton herrscht als bei WoW. Bisher hab ich in den Lotro-Foren und im Spiel noch nicht solche Dinge lesen müssen, wie z.B. "lol, noob, l2p" oder "Nerf Waffenmeister!". Oftmals bekam man bei WoW mit, dass wenn jemand nach einer Quest gefragt hat, derjenige als Antwort bekam "Lol, noob, guck ins Questlog!"! Ich kann wegen meiner geringen Spielzeit bei Lotro natürlich nicht sagen, ob so etwas auch dort im Chat vorkommt, aber mir macht die gesamte Community einen wesentlich reiferen Eindruck. 

Zur Story von Lotro kann ich nur sagen, dass ich es einfach liebe, Orte zu besuchen und später Monster plattzumachen, die ich schon aus den Büchern her kenne. Die epische Story im Spiel ist sehr packend und es macht irre Spaß dort weiterzukommen, weil man wissen will wie es weitergeht. Bei WoW hat man auch diverse gute Questreihen wie die Ony-Vorquest oder "Der vermisste Diplomat", aber bei den Questreihen ist recht früh Schluss. Wahrscheinlich ist das natürlich auch Ansichtssache weil ich die Bücher halt unheimlich geil finde.

Lotro ist natürlich sehr an Tolkiens Büchern gehalten und so soll es auch sein. Riesige Schulterpanzer und Einhandäxte die normalerweise ein Mensch niemals in einer Hand tragen könnte, sind da fehl am Platz und diesen Realismus im Fantasy finde ich sehr ansprechend. Mich hat dies die ganze Zeit bei WoW nie gestört, auch die Schusswaffen, Manaschmieden und Dampfpanzer nicht, aber wenn man Lotro gespielt hat und in diese Art von Fantasy eintaucht merkt man erst wie albern und blödsinnig diese leuchtenden Riesenwaffen, Manaschmieden und weiteres eigentlich sind.

Die Grafik bei Lotro ist natürlich weitaus besser, aber bei WoW finde ich die Laufanimationen der Charaktere wesentlich gelungener als bei Lotro. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, mein Zwerg würde gleich vorne rüber kippen. Wenn man sich allerdings bei WoW einen Menschen-Magier ansieht frag ich mich ob der neben dem Zaubern noch Bankdrücken macht. 

Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, dass mich Lotro wesentlich mehr anspricht als im Moment WoW. Im Grunde geht es meiner Meinung nach dort nur um Epix sammeln und damit im PvP zu rocken oder in die nächste Raidinstanz zu rauschen. (Oder in Shattrath zu posen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Lotro ist für mich irgendwie entspannter, bisher zumindest.

Trotz aller Kritik darf man nicht vergessen, dass mir das Spiel über 1 1/2 Jahre lang unheimlich Spaß gemacht hat. WoW ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel nur legt es im Endgame wert auf Dinge die mir nicht so liegen, wie 3 mal die Woche raiden oder Arena-PvP. Bei Lotro lass ich es ganz gemütlich angehen und schau mir auch mal gerne die schöne Aussicht an. Wer also wert auf Itemjagd legt und viel PvP machen oder raiden will, der sollte bei WoW ruhig zugreifen oder dort bleiben. Wer Tolkiens Welt erkunden und einfach nur mal abschalten will empfehle ich Lotro. Jedes dieser Spiele hat seine Stärken und Schwächen denn kein Game ist perfekt!


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2007)

Erfahrungen:2,5 Jahre WoW
36 Wächter

Also kurzer eindruck:
Wer auf Rolleplay Wert legt ist in HDRO viel besser aufgehoben, Atmosphäre ist viel dichter als in WoW. Wenn man etwas Phantasie hat und sich etwas bei den quest Treiben lässt taucht in eine Komplett andere Welt ein. Da werden aus einem Stündchen mal schnell 3-4 aber nicht weil man eben schnell noch das Level machen will sondern weil man alles um einen vergisst.

PvP: Schwer zu sagen bist jetzt hab ich nur Monsterplay gespielt und immer recht schnell wieder aufgehört, weil ich mehr von der Geschichte mitbekommen wollte. Einfach zu fesselnd. WoW fange ich PvP eigendlich immer super. Nur das nach einem Patch wieder alles aus dem ruder lief (Stichwort IMBA). Das geheul ging mir auch immer auf den Nerv. Arena... Tolle Sache war ich aber nie glücklich mit aber einer Wertung von 2k war man als Jäger nur Opfer.

PvE: Ich spiele lieber in Stimmungsvollen insten die sich in die Story wunterbar einfügen, so wie das Hügelgrab(mehr hab ich noch nicht gesehen). Als insten abzufarmen die Irgendwie erfunden wirken. Stichwort AQ. Kamm meiner meinung nach nie in Warcraft vor und in BC wird das auch nicht weitergeführt. Außerdem hat die Geschichte in WoW zuviele ungereimtheiten.

Spieler: Wirken reifer als bei WoW, was ich persönlich angenehmer finde. Ich hab nichts gegen 14 Jährige aber teilweise gibt es da doch schon Kommunikationsprobleme. Außerdem wird man nicht so blöde angemacht wenn man mal in seine Rolle als Wächter schlüpft, etwas ruppiger redet. Außerdem scheint es bis jetzt noch nicht diese Noob Fraktion zu geben und da PvP nicht im Vordergrund steht wird es auch hoffenlich nie zu imba und nerf scheiern kommen.

Also persönlich bin ich der Meinung das HdRO für MICH das bessere Spiel ist. Jemand anderes legt vielleicht(Bestimmt sogar) auf andere Sachen wert.

@Moonstone bist du der Moonstone von Kargath der bei Passion ist?


----------



## Moonstone (16. Juli 2007)

Nofel schrieb:


> @Moonstone bist du der Moonstone von Kargath der bei Passion ist?



Ne, ich war auf Nozdormu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (21. Juli 2007)

Ich bin begeistert von LotR - ich  habe jetz fast 2 Jahre WoW hinter mir auf PvP Servern. Endlich mal wieder ne Abwechslung und in Sachen PvP hat WoW auch nicht wirklich viel zu bieten. Aber ich bin eh mehr der PvE Spieler.

Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut, echt alles super gemacht. 
Steuerung und Interface sind bloß eine Sache der Gewohnheit - nach ein paar Stunden spielen kommt man dahinter.
Was ich auch gut finde ist die Einleitung und die epische Quest. 

Außerdem erscheint LotR einfach "erwachsener". Ist denke ich für jeden geeignet der gerne in Gruppen spielt, auf tolle Grafiken steht und noch ein Leben außerhalb des PC's hat. 
WoW ist meiner Meinung nach eher für Leute geeignet die viel Solo spielen und Spaß am raiden haben

Btw, die meisten Leute die ich bis jetz ingame getroffen haben, haben grade mit WoW aufgehört und sind ohne Ausnahme von HdRO so begeistert wie ich


----------



## moose86 (21. Juli 2007)

Die Grafik ist schon mal um einiges besser, aber leider nicht das ganze Spiel hindurch. Angmar ist teilweise hässlich, es ist schon klar das Angmar auch nicht schön  aussehen soll, dort herrscht ja das böse. Ein wenig mehr Ideenreichtum hätten die Einöde dort ein wenig ansprechender für das Auge  machen können.

Das wichtigste Thema sind  aber vor allem mal das die Schlachtzüge, die  keine so große Rolle spielen. Es gibt bisher eine Schlachtzuginstanz und die anderen Schlachtzüge in Angmar, Bogbereth und Imlad, die muss man nicht umbedingt machen.

Ein anderes Thema sind auch noch die Namen. Hier gibt es nicht so viele verrückte oder auch unaussprechliche Char Namen.  Auch auf den nicht RP Servern gibt es damit kaum ein Problem. Bisher gab es keinen Namen der mich gestört hat.

Tja, abschließend spricht Lotro mich auch noch mit der Story an. Viele kennen schon die Bücher bzw die Filme und ich freue mich schon auf die Erweiterungen. Moria!!!!!!

Das am meisten störende ist meiner Meinung nach, dass noch immer nicht ausgereifte pvp Spiel. Es liegt zwar zum teil an den Spielern die nicht genug motiviert sind zum Monsterplay, aber naja .....


----------



## Klyd (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele nun seit der Open Beta WoW und habe wirklich den Punkt überschritten, an dem ich mich noch weiter motivieren kann. Bisher konnte ich leider keine brauchbare Alternative entdecken, daher mein Interesse an LOTRO.

Es gibt zwei Sachen, die mich interessieren, bevor ich mir das Spiel zulege. Ich hoffe es sind Punkte, die "beantwortbar" sind, im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

1. Seht ihr LOTRO als "Überbrückungsspiel" bis zum Erscheinen von Warhammer bzw. AoC oder denkt ihr, daß es auch nach Erscheinen der beiden eine "brauchbar" große Playerbase in LOTRO geben wird?

2. Mich wunderte beim Durchlesen der diversen Infos etwas, daß es keine Magier-Klasse in LOTRO gibt, da es in den Vorlagen doch eine Menge Magie zu bestaunen gibt (Buch und Film), enn auch nur von vereinzelten Protagonisten. Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung und wie spielt es sich ohne einen "Mage" in der Gruppe ?

Was mich zudem etwas stört ist, daß es keine Trial gibt, um sich das Spiel mal anzuschauen, aber das war bei Erscheinen von WoW ja auch nicht so. Wobei ich denke, daß es LOTRO sehr gut tun würde, da der Hype nicht so extrem ist wie bei WoW, wo der Hersteller so arrogant sein konnte, da er sich an fünf Fingern abzählen konnte, daß die Leute das Spiel trotzdem kaufen.

Also wie oben schon erwähnt: Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten und Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (25. Juli 2007)

Klyd schrieb:


> 1. Seht ihr LOTRO als "Überbrückungsspiel" bis zum Erscheinen von Warhammer bzw. AoC oder denkt ihr, daß es auch nach Erscheinen der beiden eine "brauchbar" große Playerbase in LOTRO geben wird?



Nö, ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klyd schrieb:


> 2. Mich wunderte beim Durchlesen der diversen Infos etwas, daß es keine Magier-Klasse in LOTRO gibt, da es in den Vorlagen doch eine Menge Magie zu bestaunen gibt (Buch und Film), enn auch nur von vereinzelten Protagonisten. Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung und wie spielt es sich ohne einen "Mage" in der Gruppe ?



Naja, nen richtigen Mage hast ja auch bei HdRO nicht, ich würde eher sagen bei HdRO sind es auch nur Magiebegabte Charaktere. Und der Kundige zB kann ja auch zaubern. Es ist nunmal kein WoW, wo man nen Mage aus Dmg-Dealer braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es funkt super auch ohne einen Mage...



Klyd schrieb:


> Was mich zudem etwas stört ist, daß es keine Trial gibt, um sich das Spiel mal anzuschauen, aber das war bei Erscheinen von WoW ja auch nicht so. Wobei ich denke, daß es LOTRO sehr gut tun würde, da der Hype nicht so extrem ist wie bei WoW, wo der Hersteller so arrogant sein konnte, da er sich an fünf Fingern abzählen konnte, daß die Leute das Spiel trotzdem kaufen.



Gibt es doch. Gleich wie bei WoW besteht die Möglichkeit, einen Buddy-Key zu bekommen. So kann man 7 Tage lang das Spiel mal testen...


----------



## Aurengur (25. Juli 2007)

Klyd schrieb:


> 2. Mich wunderte beim Durchlesen der diversen Infos etwas, daß es keine Magier-Klasse in LOTRO gibt, da es in den Vorlagen doch eine Menge Magie zu bestaunen gibt (Buch und Film), enn auch nur von vereinzelten Protagonisten. Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung und wie spielt es sich ohne einen "Mage" in der Gruppe ?



Es gibt zwar in den Büchern und im Film von HDRO etwas Magie, vorallem in erhöhter Mächtigkeit, doch darf man nicht vergessen, dass Saruman und Gandalf Maiar sind, und aus diesem Grunde über mehr Macht verfügen als normale, sterbliche Wesen Mittelerdes.

Herr der Ringe basiert eher auf einem Spiel, welches mit wenig Magie auskommt, bzw. wo der Magier nicht als DamageCaster agiert, hier ist er eher Supporter der Gruppe, wobei er auch gut Damage raushauen kann. 

Von der Storyline her, wenn man sich die Werke von JRRT ansieht, ist es schon Stimmig, dass das Konzept der Klassen so gestrickt ist.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (25. Juli 2007)

Und man darf wie gesagt nicht alle Spiele mit WoW vergleichen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klyd (25. Juli 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Und man darf wie gesagt nicht alle Spiele mit WoW vergleichen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Prinzipiell hast du sicher recht, aber für mich und viele andere die aktuell WoW spielen oder lange gespielt haben, liegt dieser Versuch eines Vergleichs schon nahe. Man möchte halt z.b. auch wissen, ob man sich mit HdRO vielleicht ein WoW in anderer Verpackung zulegt, was man sich dann sicherlich sparen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich denke ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal testen und schauen ob es genügend Langzeitmotivation bietet, wobei ich hiermit eben genau NICHT die Itemhatz oder irgendwelches stupide Ruffarmen meine. Wäre schön, wenn HdRO eine solche Motivation auch ohne diese "billigen" Werkzeuge hinbekommt.


----------



## Aurengur (25. Juli 2007)

Ich sag mal so, die Motivation von HDRO liegt eindeutig in der gut umgesetzten Storyline...


----------



## Eliara Larethian (25. Juli 2007)

Die Itemhatz gibt es bei HdRO sicherlich auch, wer will schon nicht besseres Equip haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie bei WoW.
Und zum Ruffarmen gibts auch was bei HdRO. Da siehts aber so aus, dass du gewisse Traids bekommst, wenn du soundso viele Orks oder so gekillt hast, oder wenn du in dem und dem Gebiet alle Bereiche entdeckt hast usw. Berim Ruffarmen bei HdRO gehts also nicht darum zugang zu rigendwelchen Inis zu bekommen mit Ruf, oder Items, sondern du kannst deinen Char einfach mit den erfarmten Eigenschaften ausstatten. Also auch nicht wirklich mit WoW vergleichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu WoW werden dir bei HdRO sicher viele Paralellen auffallen, aber es ist nunmal auch ein Online-Rollenspielgame, die sidn alle ähnlich aufgebaut. Deshalb nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ein Abklatsch von WoW ist, denn selbst WoW hat Ideen von anderen solchen Spielen geklaut. 
Manche Sachen sind auch bei WoW besser, aber HdRO ist auch noch nicht so "alt", und bei WoW hats auch etliche Patches gegeben, bis es so gefunkt hat wies nun funkt. 

Das schöne an HdRO ist, dass es eben viel Hintergrund-Story hat. Da macht es auch viel mehr Spaß eine Quest zu machen. Wenn ich da an WoW zurückdenke, und das Erscheinen von TBC... Da schreibst du die die Quests alle raus, wo die Sachen droppen die du dafür brauchst und machst stupide eine Q nach der anderen. Für viele war TBC nicht eine brauchbare Erweiterung, sondern einfach nur ein hochzocken auf lvl 70 und schnell wieder besseres Equip farmen... Ich hoffe es ist klar was ich meine. Ich persönlich finde es einfach schöner nicht stupide eine Q um die andere zu machen, sondern auch auf die Geschichte einzugehen, und die Stories die damit verbunden sind...


----------



## Klyd (25. Juli 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> (...)



Ich sage mal in Kürze: Das kann ich so absolut unterschreiben. Habs mir eben gekauft und lade grad den Patch runter....gleich mal reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pappa (26. Juli 2007)

eq 1:  1 jahr gespielt : war ein toilles spiel und erstklassig für damalige verhältnisse; hat spass gemacht

eq 2 1,5 jahre gespielt: war super; einmalige Möglichkeiten bei der grafikeinstellung; erst mein heutiger pc kann das unmsetzen was damals schon in das spiel eingebaut war; hat viel spass geamcht

wow 1,5 jahre: am anfang bekam ich kopfschmerzen von der grafik - warum auch immer....; nach einer gewissen eingewöhnungsphase kam viel langzeitspass auf

lotr: ein schönes spiel; alte grundlagen aber doch viel neues, was bisher so noch nicht bei mmorpgs gemacht wurde; macht derzeit viel spass


ich beurteile spiele ob sie mir spass machen; alle vorgenannten von mir lange gespielten haben spass gemacht; nach einer gewissen spielzeit hat man aber alles kennengelernt und gesehen. man kann zwar noch mehr und noch erfolgreicher raiden oder noch höher im rang des pvp kommen aber irgendwann verlieren diese spiel und die künstlich geschaffenen dortigen bedürfnisse einfach ihren reiz und ich die motivation noch mehr zeit zu investieren.

fazit daher: ALLE spiel die ich spielte und spiele sind gut; derzeit ist es halt lotre 

eins haben alle übrigens gemeinsam: sie machen alle mehr spass (und man ist erfolgreicher) je mehr man mit anderen kooperiert (sei es pvp oder pve)

ach: man sollte das pvp bei lotre nicht pauschal als schlecht hinstellen; das prinzip ist halt einfach ein anderes. und genau deshalt ist es ja auch gerade gut.


----------



## Lilo07 (28. Juli 2007)

genau wie pappa gesagt hat, fand ich WoW anfangs au ziemlich spannend (habs 2jahre gespielt) aber nach ner zeit wirds wieder langweillig und ich hab öfters längere pausen hingelegt.
mal schauen wie es bei HdRO laufen wird. 
aufjedenfall mein eindruck in einer guten woche: die grafik is saumäßig geil, die community is in sachen hilfsbereitschaft top und man findet auch schnell gruppen für quests, aber es passiert häufig das man mir erze vor der nase wegschnappt aber sowas kommt au in WoW vor. 
zu der ersten instanz " dem hügelgrab" kann ich noch nichts sagen. 
Da viele meinen, "ja die klassen hören sich alle sche... an" , sag ich nur mal dazu,  probiert sie aus sie sind auch völlig anders als in anderen spielen, der schurke ist hier net der top dder, sondern muss eine gute  taktik benutzen und der kundige ist nicht wie ein magier, nein er kann quasi alles, denn sein pet (rabe oder bär) kann super tanken wie ich bei leuten schon beobachtet habe da man es immer heilen kann, dmg haut man mit einem kundigen auch gut raus und er kann au noch leute heilen. wächter macht au super spaß, da er solo auch gut gegner killen kann aber natürlich macht das gruppenspiel am meisten spaß und der voice-chat ingame ist auch schön, da brauchen net alle gilden sich gleich nen ts-server holen.
vom endcontent kann ich ja auch noch nichts sagen da ich ja erst eine woche spiele.

also ich würde sagen jeder der in WoW nur abends on kommen kann da er in die schule geht oder arbeiten muss, für den ist HdRO sicher besser da man für ein paar quests schneller ne langzeitgruppe findet und nicht, dass eine person gleich nach der quest geht.

wer also spaß im spiel haben will und auch noch freunde haben will sollte sich HdRO sicher mal kaufen, grad jetzt in den sommerferien(für die kiddies wie mich) kann man das super testen

bin zocken!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lilo


----------



## Thameno (30. Juli 2007)

Spiele WoW seit der Beta und spiele es immer noch....
Spiele auch HdRO seit der Beta und spiele es auch immer noch.....

Bin fast 40 Jahre alt, habe Beruf und Familie und schaffe es trotzdem in beiden Spielen genügend Zeit zu verbringen...fragt mich nicht wie...

WoW: Spiele einen Tank (in T4) unser Raid ist bei Gruul, Magtheridon dem Serpent Shrine und in der Festung der Stürme unterwegs, Wir haben viel erlebt bei UBRS angefangen über MC und BWL bis zum jetzt erreichten Content. ABER: Es wird immer schwieriger einen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen der sich die "Farmzeiten" für die entsprechende Ausrüstung oder das "einstudieren" der entspr. Taktiken antut um auch weiterhin Erfolge zu haben. Reduziert man das Spiel auf diesen Content (etwas anderes bleibt einem ja auch leider nicht übrig, ausser man Twinkt) dann bietet WoW nicht mehr sehr viel (auch Karazhan ist recht schnell erlebt)....

HdRO: Spiele mit mehreren Chars (2 über Stufe 40) sehr schöne Story, die mit dem Questen der Epischen also der Storyquests die man aus den Büchern kennt sehr viel Flair versprüht. Ist aber sehr Gruppenlastig, also ab Stufe 40 wird es schwer ohne Gruppe überhaupt noch irgendwo Erfolge zu haben, wenn man sich nicht all zu oft am Sammelpunkt (Friedhof) wieder finden möchte.

mein Fazit (wie es auch hier schon oft beschrieben wurde):

WoW: ab einem gewissen Lvl nur was für Leute in festen Raidgruppen die über die entsprechende Infrastruktur verfügen um Instanzen wie den Schwarzen Tempel überhaupt meistern zu können, der Rest drumherum ist im nachhinein gesehen nur Vorbereitung..

HdRO: macht irre Laune, wenn man auf die Geschichte abfährt. Abzuwarten bleibt in welcher Form und auch Geschwindigkeit sich das ganze weiter entwickelt, ein guter Anfang war Evendim wo es auch Solo mal wieder etwas zu erleben gab und das mit Stufe 35-40. Dennoch ist eine Gruppe von 6 Leuten Pflicht um diese Quests zu einem Ende zu bringen, was jedoch auch ohne großartige Vorbereitung zu machen ist.

just my 2 cents  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (1. August 2007)

ok so jetzt spiel ich ja schon wieder ein bissel länger.
mein kumpel is grad im urlaub und daher wird nichts mit leichtem questen (wegen wächter-barde/ich-er).
und tschuldigung wenn ichs jetzt sage ... es wird langweillg! und die etwas erfahreneren spieler helfen einem auch net wirklich weiter.

ich hab zB. einen gefragt, ob er mir zeigen könnte wo ne person sei und er dreht sich kurz zu mir um, sieht mich ne halbe sekunde an dreht sich um und killt weiter lvl 16 mobs! ( der typ war lvl 35!)

genauso wars schonmal das ich nen speziellen anführer töten musste (lvl 8!!!) und dann stand vor mir da ein waffenmeister level 40 und hat den umgehauen, ich frage den, was des soll und er sagt, ja er habe gerade eben nichts besseres zu tun.

sowas find ich eigentlich schon sc....

aber mal schauen wies läuft mein freund ausm urlaub kommt 
dann geht des questen bestimmt fixer und ich komme mal schneller voran

lilo


----------



## pflock (2. August 2007)

Also hab selbst WoW 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt, mir persönlich gefällt HdRO aber besser.
Ich seh erstens nicht ganz so bunt aus, muss nicht ewig Farmen um mal ein tolles Rüstungsteil zu bekommen.
Die Grafik find ich auch besser, ist plastischer. Naja, am ende musst du dich eh selbst Entscheiden ob du es spielen willst oder nicht. Besorg dir nen 7 Tage Pass und schau selbst. 


ich bin auch dieser meinung.
ich habe wow 2 jahre gespielt, und nun noch 2 tage in der woche, und finde, dass es grfisch doch schöner aussieht als bei wow.

der nachtteil von hdro, die lange ladezeiten oder das abgekackte beim gamen, obwohl ich eine hightech maschine habe und bei wow es wunderbar


----------



## midhir (4. August 2007)

Grüße,

ich spiele WoW seit Release und war bei HDRO Betatester.
Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass mich verschiedene Dinge bei HDRO gestört haben:

-> die Grafik sieht stellenweise schrecklich aus, triste Schneelandschaften oder Wiesen mit verpixelten Bäumen

-> die Steuerung ist sehr unflexibel und nicht so flink und simpel wie bei WoW

-> Story-mäßig ist HDRO auch eher schwach - besonders in den ersten Levels gibt es kaum eine Verbindung zu der eigentlichen "Story". Bei WoW kommt man sehr schnell in das Warcraft-Feeling rein, schon allein wenn man mal vor Thrall steht oder durch die Brachlande zieht. Auch später noch im Schattenmondtal bspws, wenn man Gul'dan trifft und auch sonst sehr viele Warcraft-Elemente sieht

-> die Hintergrundmusik ist schrecklich! Man kann zwar andere Musik spielen, aber das nervige Gedudel im Menschenstartgebiet konnte nur mit aufgedrehtem Death Metal verdrängt werden

-> die Umgebung ist sehr öde. In WoW sind die Hauptstädte (Stattrath, Orgrimmar und Ironforge) sehr athmosphärisch - in HDRO lief ich stundenlang durch riesige Hallen, deren Wände anscheinend nur aus einer Textur bestanden, auf der Suche nach einem Crafting-Lehrer.

-> Wetter-System/TagundNacht - da ist HDRO wirklich extremst schwach. Andauernd wechselt ohne irgendein System Nacht und Tag in einer verwirrenden Geschwindigkeit. Warum nicht einfach nach der realen Zeit? Bei WoW klappt das super.

Nunja, ich spiele für meinen Teil lieber WoW. Es ist auch weit anspruchvoller in Sachen Instanzen und besonders das PvP-System (Battlegrounds, Arena, open PvP) finde ich sehr interessant.

just my 2 euro


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. August 2007)

Meine Meinung in *fett*.



midhir schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> ich spiele WoW seit Release und war bei HDRO Betatester.
> Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass mich verschiedene Dinge bei HDRO gestört haben:
> ...


Mir scheint, wir haben zwei unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt, die beide _HDRO_ heißen.


----------



## midhir (5. August 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Mir scheint, wir haben zwei unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt, die beide _HDRO_ heißen.


Ich glaube wir beide gingen nur mit komplett anderen Erwartungen an das Spiel heran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Grafik heisst für mich nämlich auch, dass ein Spiel auf "älteren" (damit meine ich jetzt keine 800MHZ Celeron) Rechnern schick aussieht. Das ich dabei keine Monster-Grafik erwartet ist klar, nur sollte es angemessen sein. Und dies war bei HDRO aufgrund der schlecht programmierten Engine einfach nicht der Fall.
Man muss WoW allerdings auch zu Gute halten, dass es über 2 Jahre alt ist. Warte mal in 2 Jahren wie die Grafik dann in technischer Hinsicht gegenüber neueren Spielen aussieht.

Zum Thema Vertraute Umgebung:
Das ist anscheinend sehr ähnlich. Bei mir kam sofort ein Warcraft-Feeling auf. 

Ansonsten: Nicht's für Ungut.



PS: Troll-Versuch gescheitert - hier muss man wohl härtere Geschütze auffahren. ;-)


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. August 2007)

midhir schrieb:


> PS: Troll-Versuch gescheitert - hier muss man wohl härtere Geschütze auffahren. ;-)


Kommt darauf an, an welche Leute zu gerätst. ;D

Zum Thema Grafik muss ich sagen, dass ich die Grafik als "gut" einschätze, wenn sie _für mich_ "gut" ist, d.h. auf meinem Rechner (bzw. Laptop, 2 Jahre alt) gut läuft. Und das tut HDRO. WOW auch. Aber HDRO sieht im direkten Vergleich besser aus, außerdem mag ich wie gesagt die Comic-Grafik von WOW nicht, deshalb hat mir auch Warcraft 3 nicht gut gefallen, weswegen ich es auch nie durchgespielt habe.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2007)

Hiho

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch schon dran gedacht zu wechseln. Aber das habe ich wegen folgenden Gründen dann gelassen:

1. Mein PC ist zu schlecht. Wenn möchte ich das Spiel auch graphisch geniesen, ohne mich durch die Welt zu lagen. Und noch einen neuen PC kann ich mir nicht leisten.

2. WoW möchte ich jetzt nicht aufhören, wo ich jetzt gerade erfolgreich werde.

Gegen HDRO habe ich nichts. Es sieht sogar sehr nett und schön aus. Nur halt wegen hauptsächlich dem 1. Grund kann ich leider nicht wechseln.


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 2. WoW möchte ich jetzt nicht aufhören, wo ich jetzt gerade erfolgreich werde.



Seltsamer Satz. Erfolg hin oder her - die Messlatte bei einem Spiel sollte doch der Spaß sein.


----------



## SterorLee (6. August 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Seltsamer Satz. Erfolg hin oder her - die Messlatte bei einem Spiel sollte doch der Spaß sein.



seltsamer Satz: hat ich ganz vergessen das Erfolg keinen Spass macht


----------



## maggus (6. August 2007)

Also nach 2 Jahren WoW und weiteren 3 Monaten in Mittelerde finde ich, dass sich beide Spiele nichts nehmen. WoW ist einzigartig, bedingt durch sein perfektes Spielgefühl, den "Nur-Noch-Ein-Level"-Effekt und immer bessere Items, die auch dem Stufe 70 imba Char noch Ansporn geben, neue Herausforderungen anzugehen.

HdRO ziehlt eher auf die Casual-Player, deswegen gibt es aus der Sicht eines Vielspielers einige Nachteile:
Momentan ist der verfügbare Content einfach zu schnell "verbraucht". Verschliessen wir niht die Augen, HdRO ist das MMORPG mit dem wenigsten verfügbaren Content zu Release. Turbine patcht hier fleissig nach, aber die Hardcore-Spieler langweilen sich und wandern ab.
Die Charakterentwicklung ist verdammt linear, durch Tugenden und Rassen-/Klasseneigenschaften sollte man sich zwar individuell skillen können, aber unterm Strich gibt es immer nur die gleichen 2, 3 Eigenschaften, die wirklich gut sind, der Rest ist nicht der Rede wert.
Sehr schön an HdRO ist die wunderbare Atmosphäre, Zwischensequenzen in Spielgrafik bei epischen Quests, das durchaus brauchbare (wenn auch grindlastige) Craftingsystem, die nette Community und das entspannte Spielgefühl.
Wenn man sich dann noch den Content anschaut, der noch kommen soll, wie Player Housing, Rufsystem (nicht verbocken, Turbine!!), Monsterplay Balancing und Erweiterung (Belagerungsmaschinen, etc..), dann freue ich mich.

Das ist auch wirklich notwendig, denn auf die Dauer ist HdRO zu seicht und einfach. Momentan bin ich zu Vanguard : Saga of Heroes abgewandert. Im Gegensatz zur allgemeinen Hetze auf dieses Spiel, finde ich es erfrischend anders, gerade seitdem die meisten Bugs ausgemerzt sind, und die etwas leere Welt mit neuem Content gefüllt wird.

so long.


----------



## HdR-Zocker (6. September 2007)

Ich spiele jetzt schon einige Zeit WOW, will aber auf HdRo umsteigen, ich finde vor allem das Musik-System und die Berufe sehr gelungen.

HdR-Zocker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (12. September 2007)

Hallo 

ich spiele auch wow und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden würde mir aber gerne mal HdRo ansehen und wollte mal fragen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt das Spiel mal zu Testen ohne das ich es gleich kaufen muss?


----------



## Aurengur (12. September 2007)

Jup, Client runterladen, patchen, Testkey besorgen, und schon kannst testen... ganz einfach^^

Besorg dir aber den Testkey erst, wenn du den Client gezogen hast, und gepatched hast, das kann etwas dauern...


----------



## Targon124 (12. September 2007)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> ...wollte mal fragen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt das Spiel mal zu Testen ohne das ich es gleich kaufen muss?



www.trylotro.com

Da gibt es eine 7-Tage Testversion.



Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2007)

SterorLee schrieb:


> seltsamer Satz: hat ich ganz vergessen das Erfolg keinen Spass macht



Vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen ob man den Erfolg nicht besser ausserhalb des Spiels sucht und nicht im Spiel als Ersatz.


----------



## Folgrim (21. September 2007)

Fa!te schrieb:


> Joa, wollt euch einfach mal nach eurer Meinung frage.
> Sehr, sehr viele sind ja von WoW nach HDRO umgestiegen...nun wollt ich mal wissen was ihr für ein Eindruck habt
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

Ich habe WOW seid dem DE Release gespielt, und bin eigentlich immer noch nen Fan was die Story usw angeht.
Zum Schluß habe ich 6 Tage die Woche im Raid gesessen, mal abgesehen vom farmen usw. Ich stand echt unter Druck allein was die raidteilnahme angeht ( von wegen kannst die leute nicht hängen lassen und so). 

Na ja es wurde mir halt echt zuviel. Und jetz Spiel ich Hdro und des hat mir echt viel Freiheit wiedergegeben, der Druck is weg etwas leisten zu "müssen", Ich kann in Ruhe Questen, die Leute sind meiner meinung nach netter ( vieleicht Älter ? ). Kein PVP mehr wenn Ich es nicht ausdrücklich will, klar hätte ich auch bei wow auf einen PVE Server gehen können aber selbst dort ist es nervig wenn dich zb ein Schurke ständig stunnen und nerven kann ohne das er dafür PVP geflaggt wird.
Na ja wie dem auch sei, WOW ist nicht schlecht, es haben eher viele Leute die es Spielen schlecht gemacht. Klar habe ich auch viele nette kennengelernt aber zum schluß wurde es immer schlimmer mit der community.
Aber letztendlich muss es ja jeder selber wissen, ich sage jedenfalls Daumen hoch für HDRO


----------



## Eniko (26. September 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass diese Frage gestellt wird, aber eigentlich kann man sie nicht beantworten.
> Ich könnte auch fragen: "Was schmeckt besser, Birne oder Apfel?"




Birne.


----------



## SireS (27. September 2007)

Huhu^^,

spiele WoW seit einem guten Jahr und mit zwei 70ern wurde es mir schlichtweg zu öde. Kara clear, Gruul down usw und so fort. Ich bin dann zu HdRO gewechselt und war die ersten Tage total begeistert:

- sehr realistische Grafik
- junge, aber sehr engagierte Community
- wenn ich durch einen Wald laufe, kann ich das Moos riechen XD (Atmosphäre)

Nach knapp einer Woche merkte ich, daß mir etwas fehlt und mich Sachen stören:

- albernes Pvp (Monster.. ts, wer will denn ein Monster als pvp-char??)
- das Interface ist zum abgewöhnen, die Tooltips sind teils schlecht lesbar (dunkelviolett auf schwarz, lol)
- das Gameplay ist doch noch sehr..... undynamisch, um nicht zu sagen lahm
- das ganze Mittelalter-Gedudel geht einem nach ner Zeit doch tüchtig auf den Sack

Fazit: Für Anfänger und nicht-pvpler ist HdRO sicher ne zeitlang eine Alternative, aber wenn Warhammer und Northrend rauskommen, spricht keine Sau mehr darüber XD . Was lernen wir daraus? Hätt ich den Fuffi mal besser mit meinen Kumpels auf Tour platt gemacht ^^.

LG
Schorsch


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2007)

Für PvP ist aber auch Wow nicht die erste Wahl und jeder hat nunml andere Vorlieben. Es gibt auch Leute denen PvP völlig egal ist, anderen ist es zwar nicht so wichtig aber sie machen es trotzdem ganz gern.


----------



## Sulli (27. September 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen ^^. Nun möchte ich auch mal mein kommend dazu abgeben :
Habe WOW seit anfang an gezockt und ist noch bis ende das Jahres bezahlt aber ich habe jetzt damit aufgehört und spiel jetzt HDRO.
Habe nun nen 33Waffenmeister, 18 Kundigen und nen 17 Jäger.
Mein Chars bei WOW : 70 Mage ,70 Scharmi/Dranai, 70 Elfenjäger, 70 Priest usw..... also wie man sieht bin ich ein Hardcorezocker und dazu in einer erfolgreichen Gilde.
Warum ich mit WOW aufgehört habe ? Es fing mit BC an ... man hatte, bevor BC rauskam, ne super Epic Ausstattung durch sehr vielen Raids in der Woche und freute sich .Nebenbei war man noch am Ruf und Goldfarmen . ABER: Es ging viel vom Familienleben Hobby und Partys verloren. Naja.. was solls...........
Und dann kam BC........ Die schwer erkämpften Items waren fast wertlos geworden ( In BC waren teils die grünen genauso gut wie meine Epics) Die ganze Ruffarmerei wegen besonderen Items.... Sinnlos geworden......( Bestes Beispiel: Jägerquest, Das ist ein schweres Q wenn man es allein gemacht hat , aber die Items waren vor BC TOP, nach BC zwar Aufgewertet, aber man hatte schnell was besseres )Die alten Instanzen ...... wertlos.. also man konnte sagen .. die Alte Welt sinnlos, also praktisch in BC neu angefangen . Wieder leveln, Ruffarmen.. aber vom prinzip nichts neues nur das man noch mehr Ruffarmen musste um in den neuen Inst. zu kommen (Heroisch). Berufe waren zwar nicht mehr ganz so Sinnlos wie vor BC aber man musste trotzdem immer noch Inst . rennen um eine bessere Ausst. zu bekommen . Dann Goldfarmen wie ein wilder um sein Epic Flugmount zu bekommen .. bzw. das " Reiten" zu erlernen .. Mounts sind ja nicht sooo teuer. 
Also mein Fazit dazu: WOW ist nur noch farmen .. farmen .. farmen.. obs Ruf ist oder Items.... Bin davon so genervt das ich auf HDRO übergegangen bin 
So nun zu HDRO:
habe HDRO in der Beta gezockt und nicht als gut empfunden .. derbe Ruckler...mir gefiel die Welt nicht so doll.. naja lag wohl an meinen Systen ( AMD 3200+, GF 4200. 
Naja... dann mal mein System billig aufgewertet.. Altes Mainboard mit CPU und Lüfter für 130 Euro verkauft Neues Mainboard mit nen intel2 Duo4300 gekauft 180 Euro ( sehr gut zum hochtacken auf 6600er, getestet aber wieder auf normalstandart laufen lassen ) Graka. ATI X 300 ( nichts dolles , aber reicht) für 40Euro.
.................Will damit sagen das man nicht son übermäßig aufgemotztes System haben muss damit HDRO vernünftig läuft ( Grafikeinstellungen sind auch ziemlich hoch gesetzt )  Habe 1GB Ram um Dualch. laufen aber ich denke das ich da noch etwas aufrüsten tue.( 1GB sollte man wirklich mindestens haben)
So das war meine Meinung zu der Hardwareanforderung.
Nun zu dem Spiel HDRO:
Habe es mal wieder ( nach der schlechten Beta erfahrung) durch die DVD , die in der Buffed Zeitschrift war mal wieder angetestet....Und es hat mir einen solchen Spass gemacht das ich mir gleich nachdem die 7Tg . abgelaufen waren das Game gekauft habe .
Was mir gut gefällt ist : Man muss nicht wie ein wilder in Inst . oder Ruffarmen um angepasste Items zu bekommen ... man kann sie sich auch gut selber Herstellen bzw. sie können hergestellt werden ( Der Beruf ist noch was wert ( Find ich ) Wenn man ein GruppenQ machen will findet man schnell andere , die das auch machen müssen oder helfen wollen . Das es sehr viele reifere Mitspieler gibt ( Noch keine NOOB oder ähnliche Ausrufe gelesen . Mit reifere Mitspieler mein ich nicht das es ältere sind , sonderen auch jüngere, die sich zu benehmen wissen bzw. ein gutes Spielverständniss haben.Ich zocke zb . sehr oft mit einem jungen Mädchen zusammen ( Wie alt sie genau ist weiss ich nicht , interessiert mich auch nicht , weiss nur von ihren Schulfächern das sie so um die 14-16 Jahre alt sein muss) und das wir beim Questen immer eine Menge Spass haben .Und wie ich bemerkt habe ist es bei vielen Spielern bei HDRO so. Gut es gibt auch Ausnahmen .. die schwarzen Schafe wird man überall finden .. sind aber bei HDRO geringer als bei WOW und ich hoffe es bleibt so.Die Buchreihen Q  find ich sehr gelungen . An was ich mich aber erst derbe gewöhnen muss:Man wird von den Quests förmlich erschlagen und schafft auch nicht alle bevor sie grau sind .. aber die kann man ja auch löschen wenn man möchte
So, also mein Fazit bis jetzt . Ich werde erstmal noch geraume Zeit HDRO zocken und schaun wies weitergeht 
Das war nur das grobe was ich schreiben kann .. alles würde derbe den Rahmen sprengen .. ich könnte mich noch viel mehr dran auslassen was besser oder schlechter bei WOW/ HDRO ist .


----------



## Ultanor (27. September 2007)

Nach fast 2 Jahren, bin ich auch bei HdRO gelandet und fühle mich da Pudelwohl.

WoW habe ich auch gerne gespielt;allerdings ist die Atmosphäre in Mittelerde einfach um längen besser.
Ich selbst bezeichne mich als gelegenheitsRollenspieler und finde es fantastisch das sich Turbine so um die Rollenspieler bemüht und auch mal für Ordnung sogt, das fehlte mir bei WoW einfach total, leider versaut einem zu 50% die WoW Community den spass am Spiel. Hört sich immer abgedroschen an, ist aber so.


Das mit dem PvP ist so eine sache, ich finde nicht das WoW da irgendwelche Vorteile hat, ich war nie Fan von diesen Schlachtfeldern.
Auch darf man nicht vergessen das HdRO noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und permanent verbessert wird.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon auf das erste AddOn  ! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (27. September 2007)

Meine Meinung zum Thema  (wie viele)

Herr der Ringe ist sehr viel anspruchsvoller als WoW...das merkt man vorallem, dass die Channels gut aufgeteilt sind, und sich auch daran gehalten wird.
Bei WoW schreibt einfach jeder anstatt in den Sng channel in den Handelschannel und im Allgemeinchannel steht dauerhaft sowas wie: Wer zieht mich durch Kathe?         gewöhnliche Antworten: dein Papa

Bei Herr der Ringe gibt es sowas nicht...da...wird man...wie soll ich sagen...im Umgang mit Mitmenschen gepflegt. Wenn man als Ex-WoW spieler mal wieder da vorbeischaut bei wow fällt das direkt negativ auf...
wie schon gesagt die Community ist gesitteter.

und natürlich der klare Unterschied von der Spielzeit
bei HdRo kann jeder auf seine kosten kommen, da das Leveln nicht einfacher ist, aber schneller geht wenn man sich reinhängt und man durch sowas wie grinden oder farmen nicht mit den EP vorrankommt.
WoW ist da eher für Spieler die viel Zeit zur Verfügung haben und lieber Raiden am Wochenende, anstatt mal feiern zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (27. September 2007)

Was ich dazu sagen kann, welches der beiden RPGs nun wirklich besser ist:

WoW hat den Vorteil, dass es sehr einsteigerfreundlich ist, was die Charakterwahl angeht. Mit ein paar Klicks haste den Helden den du willst (mehr oder weniger ^^) und brauchst nur noch nen passenden Namen, fertig. Ok, wo Blizzard etwas geschludert hat, ist die Möglichkeit eines Nachnamens (dies wäre auch mehr was für RPGlers), dadurch wäre aber eine größere Auswahl an möglichen Namenskombinationen möglich.
Desweiteren ist das Gameplay sehr eingängig und man findet sich schnell zurecht.
Nachteil ist wie gesagt, dass die RPGler ziemlich zu kurz kommen, und dass selbst auf nen RPG-Server. Das PVP is soweit in Ordnung, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Jedenfalls legt WoW sehr viel wert auf das Jäger und Sammlerprinzip durch die Raiditems.

HdRO ist von der Charaktergestaltung auch sehr einfach zu bedienen und gibt nebenbei noch Tips, wie man seinen Helden nennen kann bzw. Vorschläge wonach man sich richten kann. Dies spricht vor allem die RPGler an, da sie dadurch ihren Helden ein passenden, klangvollen Namen geben können, der gut zur Umgebung passt.
Auch schön ist, dass in HdRO auch das Nichtsterben/Nichtbesiegtwerden belohnt wird, indem du entsprechende Titel erwerben kannst, die du dir dann auch anzeigen lassen kannst. Desweiteren wird man auch dafür belohnt, wenn man eine Tätigkeit sehr häufig einsetzt, z. B. durch Titel, neue Fähigkeiten usw. HdRO geht weniger darauf ein, tolle Items zu sammeln, als viel mehr ein schönes RPG möglich zu machen.

Grafisch find ich sehen beide gut aus. Jedes der beiden Spiele hat eine Grafik, die dazu passt und nicht aufgesetzt wirkt.

Und wenn meine Hardware es erlaubt, würde ich beides spielen (lang lebe das Lifetimeabo^^) und zum Teil mach ich das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (27. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Für PvP ist aber auch Wow nicht die erste Wahl und jeder hat nunml andere Vorlieben. Es gibt auch Leute denen PvP völlig egal ist, anderen ist es zwar nicht so wichtig aber sie machen es trotzdem ganz gern.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich bin son Typ, der mehr wert auf ein gutes RP legt, aber ab und an is auch ein schönes PVP ganz lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrongfifty (27. September 2007)

Ich spiele wieder wow (habe 3 Monate Pause gemacht )und ich muss sagen es macht mir wieder voll spass.
Was mir aufgefallen ist es schreiben viele sie haben wow gespielt aber HdRO ist besser oder schöner .
Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe fand ich auch vieles schlechter was ich bis dahin gespielt hatte.
Es ist doch normal wenn man etwas neues erstmal interresanter findet.Ich fand das damals richtig toll als ich vor Thrall.diese Momente hat HdRO auch nur ist es eben neu .
Ich will nur damit sagen das man wenn man 1-2 Jahre WoW gespielt hat,es ja einen Grund dafür gegeben hat und der kann nicht so schlecht gewesen sein wie einige schreiben.


----------



## Wrongfifty (27. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen ob man den Erfolg nicht besser ausserhalb des Spiels sucht und nicht im Spiel als Ersatz.


Erfolg kann man im Spiel und Rl haben,oder schaffst du es nur in einem von beiden


----------



## Grasher (27. September 2007)

SireS schrieb:


> Huhu^^,
> 
> spiele WoW seit einem guten Jahr und mit zwei 70ern wurde es mir schlichtweg zu öde. Kara clear, Gruul down usw und so fort. Ich bin dann zu HdRO gewechselt und war die ersten Tage total begeistert:
> 
> ...



Dazu wollt ich aber kurz meinen Senf geben, nämlich :

Deine Pro-Argumente find ich sehr gut, n bissl oberflächlich, aber 's entspricht alles der Wahrheit.
Zu den Contra-Argumenten :
Die Tooltips sind vielleicht farblich etwas arg dämlich gewählt, aber es ist zu jeder Zeit lesbar (evtl Gamma hochstellen?).
Das Gameplay mag den Anschein haben, lahm zu sein, da z.B. ein Caster nach einem Zauber noch eine Sekunde auf dem Fleck steht, da kann ich nichts gegen sagen, aber das ist auch Klassenbedingt, probier doch mal einen Barden, dessen Schaden kommt hauptsächlich durch Instants, da hast du ein sehr sehr flottes Spielgefühl (Für die WoW-Nerds : Ein Eleschami der nur Schocks besitzt, aber wo ein Erdschock keinen CD auf einen Frostschock auslöst!).

Nuja, und wie schon zuvor jemand sagte : Man kann die beiden Spiele nicht wirklich vergleichen, jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile, das hängt aber von den Blickwinkeln ab, es ist nach wie vor Geschmackssache, wenn ich so fragen höre wie "Welche Klasse ist die beste im PvP?", dann fühle ich mich dazu verleitet, von der Axt im Gartenhaus gebrauch zu machen.

Nuja, das wars eigentlich wieder von mir und meiner Meckerei, eins aber noch :

Wrongfifty, du nervst mich, bitte fass mal in die Steckdose da!
Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie werde ich wütend wenn ich deine Posts lese!


----------



## Wrongfifty (27. September 2007)

Grasher schrieb:


> Wrongfifty, du nervst mich, bitte fass mal in die Steckdose da!
> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie werde ich wütend wenn ich deine Posts lese!


Warum du Spacken


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2007)

Wrongfifty schrieb:


> Erfolg kann man im Spiel und Rl haben,oder schaffst du es nur in einem von beiden



Die Frage ist wie man Erfolg definiert. Geht man nach der üblichen Wow Definition von Raidfortschritt und Items, so wird meiner ANsicht nach in jedem Fall das RL drunter leiden.

Mir persönlich reicht es das Spiel zur Entspannung mit Freunden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sp@rtan (28. September 2007)

Also mir persoehnlich macht WoW mehr spass,aber wenn du Story und geschichte erleben willst dann kauf auf alle faelle HDRO!!


----------



## Sempai02 (28. September 2007)

Ich sag ganz klar WoW. LotRO ist zwar von den Quests her ganz schön, aber der Rest zieht mich nicht rein. Weder die schöne, aber irgendwie „kalte“ Grafik noch die Klassen. Wenn ich mich in WoW einlogge, habe ich gleich dieses tolle Gefühl und freue mich auf meinen Hexenmeister oder meine Jägerin, aber bei LotRO muss ich mich richtig zwingen zu spielen.

Naja,wer einen LotRO-Account brauch,soll sich nur melden, ich gebe ihn gerne ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. September 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich sag ganz klar WoW. LotRO ist zwar von den Quests her ganz schön, aber der Rest zieht mich nicht rein. Weder die schöne, aber irgendwie „kalte“ Grafik noch die Klassen. Wenn ich mich in WoW einlogge, habe ich gleich dieses tolle Gefühl und freue mich auf meinen Hexenmeister oder meine Jägerin, aber bei LotRO muss ich mich richtig zwingen zu spielen.
> 
> Naja,wer einen LotRO-Account brauch,soll sich nur melden, ich gebe ihn gerne ab
> 
> ...



Um hier auch mal meinen OT-Senf abzugeben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann weder WoW noch LotRO empfehlen. Letzteres hab ich zugegebenermaßen nur angetestet, ersteres durchaus länger gespielt (hab auch noch aktiven Account). Zu den Pros und Contras beider Spiele wurde ja schon ausreichend geschrieben. Zusammenfassend will ich nur noch einmal sagen: Beide Spiele sind ganz nette Games, allerdings fehlt mir beiden einfach der Tiefgang bzw. die Komplexität. Es gibt einfach, vor allem nach Erreichen des Maximallevels zu wenig zu tun. Klar, man kann Raiden (*uihhh, spannnend...*), Ruf farmen (*uih, noch spannender*) oder halt PvPen (zumindest WoW). PvPen ist auch das Einzige, was ich in WoW noch mache. Aber selbst das ist halt nicht so prall, da item-basiertes PvP nie balanced sein wird. 
Abgesehen davon halte ich auch das "Level"-System beider Spiele für Blödsinn. Es raubt dem Spiel viel Atmosphäre und ist einfach zu unflexibel. 

Wem diese Punkte auch negativ aufstoßen, dem kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen, sich einmal Ultima Online anzuschauen. Imho, beiden Spielen in ALLEN Aspekten überlegen (ich persönlich finde auch die Graphik besser, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache. Kurz gesagt: WoW und LotRO sind Spiele, UO ist eine Welt. 

Ich kann also Tikumes Sig nur voll unterstreichen: 

Ultima online is one the most interesting directions to go. 
And yet no one else in the last 10 years has really choosen to chase it.
(Richard Garriott)

Und der gute Lord British hat recht. Kein MMORPG kommt auch nur annähernd an das 10 Jahre alte UO ran. Bis heute. Es gibt durchaus gute Ansätze (z. B. Horizons oder Vanguard in Bezug auf Crafting), aber immer noch keine konsequente Umsetzung. Wer sich einmal auf Ultima Online einlässt, wird einem Spiel derartig verfallen, wie er es sich nie hätte erträumen lassen.


----------



## Dragorius (28. September 2007)

ich habe hier nen ellenlangen text getippt aber alles käse ^^

seit der pre order phase habe ich hdr gespielt und seit 3 wochen bin ich wieder in wow.

hdr ist klasse aber es bietet wenig für hardcore zocker. man macht ansonsten wenn man gutes equip haben will das selbe wie in wow. man farmt mats. ich sag da nur beryll-splitter.

seit ca 4 wochen gibt es auch ein rufsystem und wenn man da steigen will farmt man den ganzen tag rufitems in teilweise stark überlaufenen spots.

es gibt sogenannte tugenden, max 20 tugenden an der zahl aber nicht jede tugend bringt jeder klasse sinnvolle boni, die man sich erarbeiten kann. z.b. töte 540 wölfe in den trollhöhen und deine tugend steigt um 1 level von max 10 leveln. also farmt man den ganzen tag wölfe.

die 24 mann instanz HELEGROD deren Endboss Thorog seit dem patch vor ca 4 wochen für uns nicht mehr schaffbar ist kann man in 3-4 Stunden druchspielen. Jetzt ohne Thorog eher unter 3 Stunden. 

RP mäßig finde ich das spieler in hdr besser aufgehoben sind als in wow. es gibt lauter kleine details ode events die wenig sinn machen aber die stimmung im spiel heben sofern man sich drauf einlässt.

story gibt es natürlich auch in hdr aber die sollte fast jedem bekannt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich schade finde ist das ich nicht der einzige war der in den letzten wochen seine koffer gepackt hat. wenn man am twinken ist war es zumindest auf dem server Morthond letztens immer recht schwer gruppen zu finden. manche abschnitte in hdr ähneln z.b. silithus in wow. sie sind tot und kaum einer da. man sucht stundenlang nach ner gruppe für ne 10 minuten quest.

für gelegenheitsspieler und rp´ler würde ich aber dennoch sagen ist hdr die bessere wahl aber wenn man die sache hardcore angehn will kommt man sehr schnell an seine grenzen und es macht keinen spaß mehr und um den ganzen tag zu farmen muss ich wow nicht verlassen. den mist habe ich auch hier schon.

für jeden der mal ne abwechslung von wow braucht finde ich hdr auch ne gute alternative um mal zumindest einigermaßen neues kennen zu lernen. spielen lässt es sich im grunde wie wow. nur fehlen halt die ganzen nettigkeiten wie interface mods. teilweise kann man nun sein interface etwas verändern aber so sachen wie damagemeter, agrometer, fubar, decursive halt all sowas gibt es nicht in hdr.

dafür aber massenweise chinafarmer die einem das postfach zuspammen oder ingame belästigen. aber darin hat ja jeder wow spieler schon übung zumal weitaus mehr spieler auf die ignore liste passen als in wow   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achso nochwas ^^ wer denkt das er mit seiner wow pc krücke die in eisenschmiede schon total am laggen ist in hdr super geile ( und total unwichtige ) grafik erleben darf ist falsch gewickelt ^^ die hardwareanforderungen sind höher als in wow.

am besten schauen alle interessierten mal http://www.lotro-europe.com/trial.php?f=trylotro.com vorbei. dort kann man sich soweit ich weis eine 7-Tage-Trial runterladen und schonmal Probespielen. Viel Spaß.

mfg drago


----------



## Ascían (28. September 2007)

Habe auch lang WoW gespielt und bin dann zu HdRO gewechselt, weil mir endst langweilig war - raiden, farmen, raiden, farmen schnarch schnarch..ich mein wer drauf steht..Classic war WoW eines der besten Spiele, dieses Gefühl zum ersten Mal im MC oder im BWL zu stehen..hui! Allerdings ist diese Zeit ja längst Geschichte, mit BC wurde da ja Einheitsbrei raus, mit unzähligen Time-Sinks (Ruf!!) um ja die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.
Ich meine Turbine wäre ja blöd wenn sie so etwas nicht in etwa auch tun würden, aber sie machen das anders und wie ich finde geschickter: 
Da ja fast jeder HdRO-Spieler die Bücher kennt (es sei denn er ist noch keine 16 oder so) und man bei den epischen Aufgaben ja quasi live mit dabei ist, lechzen die meisten nach dem Buch-Update im 2-Monatsrythmus..
Die Zeit dazwischen kann man nutzen, um sein Handwerk zu skillen, was auch net unbedingt schnell geht (Beispiel: Waffenschmied Großmeister: die letzten beiden Stufen ca. 1800 Zwergeneisen und knapp 2400 Uraltes Eisen, Mats-Gehalt einer durchschnittlichen Mine/Erzader: 2 Erze), denn das Handwerk ist ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Spielewelt, da man fast die besten Sachen im Spiel solo craften kann, wenn auch mit viel Aufwand..

Zu den Instanzen:

Während man bei WoW fast ausschließlich raidet oder heroics zockt um an Items zu kommen, gilt bei HdRO eher: Du möchtest ein sehr gutes Item? such dir eine gute Gruppe mit viel Zeit und gehe nach Carn Dûm (8-10 Stunden ca.), Urugarth (ca. 4-6 Stunden ), Barad Gularan ( 3-4 Stunden, Bossabhängig), Annúminas (Instanz-abhängig, 1-5 Stunden) - in all diesen Instanzen droppen legendäre Gegenstände - zu ca. 10% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber meist sind sie dann doch besser als ein gekritteter Crafting-Gegenstand, zumindest der Bogen aus Barad Gularan und der Zweihänder aus Carn Dûm, ganz zu schweigen von den jeweiligen Klassensets, die zwar schwer zu bekommen sind, aber mit so ziemlich die besten Rüstteile im spiel sind - und, tätä, auch noch geil aussehen (achtung, klassenabhängig *gg*).

Ein weiterer Vergleich: Jetzt bist du extra wegen Item XYZ bei WoW in Ini ABC mitgegangen, und es nicht gedroppt? du ärgerst dich schwarz, weil die Sachen die du bekommen hast, ja leider BoP sind? wechsel zu HdRO, und fast nichts ist mehr BoP, kriegst du nicht das, was du willst, verticke es im AH für gutes Geld oder tausche. 

Und zu RPlern: Die sind sowieso bei HdRO besser aufgehoben - ein Sonnenuntergang, beobachtet von der der Terasse der alten Festung im Brandywald ist einfach unvergleichlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso wie Barad Gularan in der Morgensonne. Die Welt ist einfach realistisch, schön, und berührt einen (mit der entsprechenden Hardware natürlich).

Abschließend kann man einfach 3 Fragen stellen:

Hast Du Lust auf Atmosphäre während des spielens? Ganz klar HdRO, hätte vor einem Jahr auch noch gut WoW hier stehen können, aber jetzt nimmer.

Dir kommt es eher darauf an, dass Du imba aussiehst und jeder weiß wieviel Zeit und Gold du ins raiden steckst? WoW

Du definierst dich nicht unbedingt über die Pixelhaufen die du trägst, sondern eher über deinen Ruf als geschickter Handwerker und gewitzten Spieler, den nichts aus der Ruhe bringt? - HdRO


----------



## Pacster (28. September 2007)

Satus schrieb:


> Weiterhin bietet HdRO eine Story - sowas finde ich bei WoW nicht.




HdRO hat KEINE Story die auch nur einen bit besser wäre als die von WoW. HdR hat ne Story...aber HdRO hängt sich einfach nur an HdR dran und versucht das Nostalgiegefühl so gut es geht abzugreifen.
Spätestens wenn du demnächst den ersten Balrog töten kannst, wird dir auffallen das nicht nur das Machtgefüge von HdR ad absurdum geführt wurde sondern in HdRO auch alles nur darum geht das ein wahnsinnig böser Kerl von einem noch böseren Kerl kontrolliert wird und dieser wiederrum einen noch mächtigeren und noch böseren Kerl hintergangen hat, welcher nach seinem Tod natürlich noch mächtiger und noch böser wiederkehrt. Es ist nunmal die Tragik von Perry Rhodan über Star Trek bis WoW das man immer stärker wird und immer mächtigere Bösewichte braucht...irgendwann wird die Story dann etwas lächerlich. Da wird HdRO wohl auch das Rad nicht neu erfinden....


----------



## Wrongfifty (28. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie man Erfolg definiert. Geht man nach der üblichen Wow Definition von Raidfortschritt und Items, so wird meiner ANsicht nach in jedem Fall das RL drunter leiden.
> 
> Mir persönlich reicht es das Spiel zur Entspannung mit Freunden zu haben
> 
> ...


Eben drum du weißt nicht wie jemand Erfolg definiert


----------



## Shádràk @Lothar (28. September 2007)

Also HDRO ist garnet mein Fall, die Steuerung gefällt mir auch net.
Die Grafik ist wirklich net, aber mein Suchtfaktor zu WoW ist viel zu 
stark, als dass ich solchen Anspruch auf Grafik habe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße

Shádràk


----------



## Shariko (28. September 2007)

Satus schrieb:


> Weiterhin bietet HdRO eine Story - sowas finde ich bei WoW nicht.




Nun ja, WoW hat schon eine Story. Nur weil sie nicht wie HdR is, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass sie schlecht ist. Die Story definiert sich bei WoW nämlich nicht hauptsächlich durch Bücher, sondern durch die Warcraft-Reihe. In dem Fall kann es nie schaden, ein wenig Geschichtsforschung zu betreiben.

Aber in beiden Fällen muß man sich auf die Geschichte, die einem geboten wird, einlassen. Wenn man es nur oberflächig betrachtet, wird im Prinzip keines der Spiele ein ansprechen.


----------



## Shariko (28. September 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...irgendwann wird die Story dann etwas lächerlich. Da wird HdRO wohl auch das Rad nicht neu erfinden....



Im Prinzip haste recht. Aber HdRO möchte eher ein "Mittendrin, statt nur dabei"-Gefühl vermitteln. So gesehen muß man das Rad nicht zweimal erfinden.


----------



## konsolen (28. September 2007)

Wenn jemand noch im WOW Fieber steckt, wird er HDR natürlich nicht toll finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War in der HDR Beta dabei und konnte dem Game nix abgewinnen. Spielte in der Zeit noch aktiv WOW.
Als ich vor 2 Monaten mit WOW aufhörte (TBC hat das Game zerstört) griff ich nach 6 Wöchiger Spielpause zur Trial Version von HDR. Dachte mir kukst es dir nochmal an. Nach 2 Tagen musste ich feststellen....Hammermäßig!

Bin im Moment total begeistert von diesem Spiel. Diesselbe Atmosphare von WOW kommt nicht rüber, solls aber auch nicht. Zu Herr der Ringe passen keine knallbunten Städte, keine Magier die sich ein paar sekunden im Kreis drehen und dannach mit Wasserflaschen dastehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In HDR gibts dunkle mystische Wälder, ebene Wiesen deren Gräser in der Sonne glitzern, nebelige Täler und Moore. Dazu rauhe Wirtshäuser in Bree.Das ist die Atmosphäre von HDR.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. September 2007)

Also ich hab auch über 2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt, und bin jetzt seit der Closed Beta bei HdRO.
Für mich entscheident war die Community. Ich spiele schon seit etwa 7 Jahren MMORPG's, und ich finde die Community von WoW (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) wäre in online-shootern besser aufgehoben, denn am Ende war WoW nur noch ein schreckliches Gepose, oder auf gut Deutsch ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich... Von dem Gemeinschaftsgefühl früherer MMORPGs war leider nichts mehr zu spüren.
Ich spiele Online-Rollenspiele um Entspannung und Ausgleich zum stressigen Alltagstrott zu haben, nicht um mich nach ner 8 Stunden Schicht noch online "beweisen" zu müssen. Was jetzt nicht heißt das ich Raiden und Farmen nicht mag, Raids gabs auch schon lange vor WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich störte war die Tatsache das man 3-4 Mal die Woche auf irgendwelche Raids gehen, und zigmal irgendwelche Bosse legen musste um Item-technisch "mithalten" zu können. Und das ist für eine erwachse, arbeitstätige Person schwerer als für die ganzen Schulkinder, aus denen die WoW Community nun mal zu 90% besteht.

Warum bin ich jetzt also bei HdRO? Nicht weil die Grafik  so genial ist, nicht weil das Spielgefühl, die Epischen Quests, das "mittendrin-Gefühl" zu packend sind, -Nein, ich spiele HdRO weil ich nach über 2 Jahren endlich wieder dieses Klassische MMORPG Gefühl habe ein Teil zu sein, eine Rolle zu spielen, in einer riesigen Fantasywelt. Und das ist der Grund weshalb ich überhaupt Online-rollenspiele angefangen habe, seit ich mit zwölf meinen ersten Fantasy-Roman gelesen hab (zufälliger Weise HDR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) wollte ich eine solche Welt sehen, und da das natürlich nicht geht muss der ambitionierte Fantasy-fan eben Rollenspiele spielen. Zuerst auf Papier (stichwort: DSA), dann kamen erste PC-Rollenspiele...und dann: KAM DAS INTERNET!

Fazit zum Thema: WoW und HdRO unterscheiden sich gewaltig. WoW setzt auf Item-Hatz, und passives Grinding - HdRO das erleben einer Epischen Geschichte, und das ist für mich der Unterschied.
Klar besitzt Warcraft auch eine Geschichte, ich finde diese in WoW aber spätestens seit Burning Crusade völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen, und auch das nächste Addon ist eine Storytechnische Nullnummer. Die Warcraft Geschichte wird so derb verwurschtet dass es wehtut.
Das die Geschichte von HdRO ein "Ende" hat ist bekannt, Turbine hat aber gesagt das es mindestens 5 Jahre dauern wird bis Mordor überhaupt im Spiel ist, also noch mehr als genug Zeit bis Frodo den Ring auf dem Schicksalsberg vernichtet. Und was die Zukunft dann bringt werden wir sehen, Tolkien hat noch viele andere Geschichten aus Mittelerde, und die Unsterblichen Lande wären da auch noch...


----------



## Xell9 (29. September 2007)

also ich persönlich habe auch beide spiele gezockt und muss sagen das hdro mir viel besser gefällt als wow. 

der hauptgrund ist erstmal das die quest nicht so einseitig sind wie bei wow . alleine die gruppenquest sind der hammer. dort kommen dann zb. orks aus hinterhalten und andere monster aus den boden geschossen. bei wow stehn die einfach an ihre punkten und warten bis man sie pullt.

ein anderer grund ist einfach das feeling. die welt sieht einfach viel realistischer aus als das kindhafte farbenfrohe wow. das bewirkt zum großen teil die einfach gut gelungene grafik (bei mir ist die auch nicht verwaschen ). alleine der himmel und die wetterschwankungen sehen einfach nur hammer aus. Und wenn ihr mal genauer hinhört ist der soundrack , also die hintergrund musik, auf den man eigentlich nicht so achtet auch viel besser als bei wow.

außderdem gibt es in hdro ein ingame sprachchat. (was wow erst jetzt mit den 2.2 patch bei hdro abgeguckt hat). so kann man sich mit jeden gruppenmitglied unterhalten auch wenn der nicht in der gilde von einem ist.
also kein nerviges ts gewechsel.

sicherlichlich ist hdro noch im aufbau. aber wenn die so weitermachen und es wirklich schaffen das ganz mittelerde betreten werden kann wird hdro viel größer sein als wow. sicherlich werden die auch noch das maximum level von 50 erhöhen.

wenn man ein fan von herr der ringe ist und die bücher gelesen hat , wird er viel spaß an hdro haben. es gibt dort zu viele sachen, die man nur kennen kann wenn man die bücher gelesen hat. wie tom bombadil , den verbotenen wald , die hügelrgäber (mit den toten) und noch vieles mehr.

dies ist , wie gesagt, meine perönliche meinung


----------



## Dalarus Blautann (30. September 2007)

Hey, ich kann nur sagen: "Fanta, Spass ist was ihr draus macht!"

Der Satz sagt meiner Meinung nach alles aus was man zu solchen Themen sagen kann. Einer fährt Opel, der nächste steht auf Ford, Autos sind es beide, 4 Räder, Auspuff, Lenkrad etc...lediglich das Fahrgefühl ist ein anderes und spricht unterschiedliche Leute an. So sehe ich das auch bei den gängigen MMORPGs. 

Wieso gibt es DAoC noch? Weil es die Sippe der PvPler anspricht (PvP technisch gibt es KEIN Spiel das in dieser Liga mitmischen kann, Guildwars ist spassig, aber gering in der Grössenordnung und gegen die Schlachtformationen aus DAoC nur ein Hack & Slay)

Wieso gibt es GuildWars? Schnelles unbeschwertes Zocken, keine Monatlichen Kosten, guter einstieg gerade für gelegenheitsspieler und Neueinsteiger, was fürs Auge ist es auch noch.

Wieso gibt es WoW? Massenhysterie, Gruppenzwang, grosse Aufgaben für grosse Gruppenverbände (Raids) riesige Welten, massenhafte Möglichkeiten des Spiels, ein Allrounder mit Abstechern in einzelne Spezialgebiete (Raiden in der Grössenordnung zBsp)

Wieso HdRO? Atmosphärisch, "gehoben", Hang zum Detailverlieren, tiefes einsteigen in eine andere Welt.


MMORPGs sind sie alle, sie sprechen nur unterschiedliche Leute an, manche mehr, andere weniger.

Wenn man morgens aufsteht und sich denkt: Ziehe ich den blauen oder den roten Pullover an? Dann ist das eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmackes und Vorlieben abhängig (Welche sich rapide, und Gott sei dank, ändern können). Es geht nicht um eine bessere Qualität. 

HIER müsste die Frage nämlich lauten: Pullover oder Hemd? Hose oder Rock?


cmtc


----------



## Mufthi (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab bei WOW einmal einen Orc-Jäger angfangen und ihn bis auf Level 18 gespielt. Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass mich das Spiel nie so richtig gefesselt hat.

Jetzt hab ich mit Der Herr der Rinnge Online angefangen, und muss sagen, dass es mir großen Spaß macht.
Die langen gut durchdachten Questreihen, die teilweise in Instanzen und Script-Sequenzen erzählt werden, machen einfach Spaß, die Geschichte mit zuerleben. 
Bei WOW waren mir einfach viel zu viele stumpfe Sammel- und Tötungsquests, die nach einer Weile einfach keinen Reiz mehr hatten.

Was die Grafik betrifft, ist HdRO WOW auch zwei Nasenlängen voraus. WOW ist technisch veraltet, und dieses arg bunte Comic-Design will mir nicht wirklich zusagen. Wobei es da andere Meinungen gibt^^

Zum Abschluss ist einfach nur zu sagen, dass mir persönlich lieber ist, durch eine stimmige Welt zu laufen, in Ruhe ein, zwei Quests zu machen, und mich mit anderen auszutauschen.

Aber im Endeffekt, ist das Geschmacksache.

P.S.: Kritik, solange sie im Rahmen aller Höflichkeiten und Normalitäten bleibt, ist gern gesehen ;-)

MfG Mufthi


----------



## Merinas (3. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist vorhin echt noch aufgefallen, dass bei HdRO nicht alle Festungen gleich aussehen, wie bei WoW. Wenn du bei WoW durch die Gegen läufst und du musst zu einer Festung oder zu einem Haus, dann sehen die alle gleich aus. Ist zwar eigentlich nicht wichtig, aber das macht auch die Stimmung und das Spielgefühl ein wenig besser. Ist meine Meinung.

Also ich persönlich habe mich für HdRO entschieden.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (3. Oktober 2007)

WOW oder HDRO?
WAR!^^


----------



## MasterMeriadoc (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe in Herr der Ringe ein Spiel mit extrem viel Potential, habe die BETA gespielt und verfolge die Entwicklung seit Anfang 2006. Habe dann auch eine RP-Gilde gegründet, wir haben uns im April dann natürlich auf einem RP Server angesiedelt, Belegaer, aber ...  wir haben uns aufgelöst, weil sich einige doch wieder für WoW entchieden haben. 
Anfangs war es toll mit RP, doch man sah schon, dass alle viel zu hektisch gelevelt haben und das RP missachtet haben. Die meisten fanden es einfach cool auf einem RP Server zu sein, da das Spiel einfach vom RP lebt. Klar es gibt ja auch PvE Server, aber man sieht schon viel mehr RP basierende elemente in dem Spiel. Mittlerweile habe ich aufgehört, weil ... fast keiner mehr RP macht, speziell die jüngere Generation, und, weil es ab Lvl 35 viel zu schwer wird alleine zu lvln. Ich bin einer der gerne mal sich einloggt, kurz spaß hat und dann wieder off geht. Doch eine Gruppe suchen dauerte zu lange ...
Zudem fehlt mir das PvP. Monsterplay ist schon genial, aber doch nicht das Wahre für mich.

Was ich aber hervorheben muss ist, dass die Skillung der einzelnen Klassen individueller ist. Und auch ein DMG Dealer, Waffenmeister zum Beispiel, kann sich etwas heilen, dies kann auch etwas geskillt werden, klar können sie keine Instanz heilen, sondern diese Heilsprüche sind eher für sich selber, nicht für die Gruppe.
Aber allg. die Attacken sind schon eleganter und innovativer als in WoW.

Doch ich bleibe trotzdem bei WoW, wegen der Community und dem PvP system, klar ist nicht sooo toll, aber ich liebe Arena.


----------



## Cele (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe bei hrdo die Beta gespielt und muss sagen, dass es nicht schlecht ist aber ich doch wow bevorzuge.
Sicher als Rollenspiel ist hrd besser aber es ist nunmal so das mich mmropgs zumindest bis jetzt nicht durch geile Storys/quests etc. begeistert haben, wenn ich eine gute Story mit Quests die nicht heißen: töte 10 davon, sammel 15 davon haben will, fällt meine Wahl eben doch wieder auf ein Single Player Rollenspiel bei dem ICH die Welt in der ich spiele verändern kann und die Quests die ich mache auch etwas bewirken. 

Da mir also das Rollenspiel bei hrd nicht reicht, außer eben die rollenspielhafte Interaktion mit anderen spielern, spiele ich lieber WoW da es dort meiner Meinung nach mehr Aktion etc. gibt.


PS: Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen aber irgendjemand hat geschrieben dass sich in WoW craften nicht lohnt .... mit BC haben sie die herstellenden Berufe wie Schneidern oder Schmiede um einiges stärker und wichtiger gemacht!

Und zu den Häusern, Höhlen etc. das stimmt das hat mich bei WoW am Anfang auch gestört und ich fande es ziemlich doof, vor allem weil ich vorher als Rollenspiele nur Gothic etc. gezockt habe, aber irgendwie gewöhnt man sich daran =/


----------



## kogrash (4. Oktober 2007)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Klar besitzt Warcraft auch eine Geschichte, ich finde diese in WoW aber spätestens seit Burning Crusade völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen, und auch das nächste Addon ist eine Storytechnische Nullnummer. Die Warcraft Geschichte wird so derb verwurschtet dass es wehtut.
> *Das die Geschichte von HdRO ein "Ende" hat ist bekannt, Turbine hat aber gesagt das es mindestens 5 Jahre dauern wird bis Mordor überhaupt im Spiel ist, also noch mehr als genug Zeit bis Frodo den Ring auf dem Schicksalsberg vernichtet. Und was die Zukunft dann bringt werden wir sehen, Tolkien hat noch viele andere Geschichten aus Mittelerde, und die Unsterblichen Lande wären da auch noch...*



Steht nicht irgendwo in den Anhängen das die Zwerge nach dem Fall des Balrogs Moria zurückfordern (wollen)? (zu faul zum suchen...) Also da wär ich ja sowas von dabei mit meinem Hobbitbarden!


----------



## wowlolrofl (4. Oktober 2007)

Sesshaft werden in Mittelerde 

Mit Buch 11 errichtet Ihr Eure eigenen Häuser. Jeder Account darf pro Server ein Haus kaufen, zu dem alle Charaktere des Accounts Zugang haben. Für jedes Volk gibt es  instanzierte Nachbarschaften, deren Eingänge in der Nähe der vier Hauptstädte angesiedelt sind. Die Zwergen-Nachbarschaft befindet sich beispielsweise im Bereich vor Thorins Hallen. Laut Chefentwickler Jeffrey Steefel wird somit die Performance in den sozialen Zentren nicht beeinträchtigt. 



Nachbarschaft 

Jede Nachbarschaft bekommt einen eigenen Namen, mit durchnummerierten Häusern. In jeder Nachbarschaft haben 30 Häuser Platz, die sich folgendermaßen aufteilen: 16 einfache Standard-Häuser, zehn größere und schönere Deluxe-Häuser und vier große Sippenhäuser. Jeder Spieler ab Stufe 15 kann sich ein Haus beim Händler vor dem Nachbarschafts-Instanzeingang oder auch in der Instanz kaufen. Die Sippenhäuser kann nur der Anführer einer Sippe erstellen. Die Unterhaltskosten könnt Ihr bis zu sechs Wochen im Voraus bezahlen. Habt Ihr Zahlungsschwierigkeiten, geht Euer Haus zwar nicht verloren, Ihr könnt es allerdings solange nicht betreten, bis Ihr die Miete bezahlt. Sind mehr als 80 Prozent der Häuser einer Nachbarschaft verkauft, öffnet das Spiel übrigens automatisch eine neue Nachbarschafts-Instanz. 



Gestalte dein Eigenheim 

Die Häuser dürft Ihr nach Euren Wünschen dekorieren. Basismobiliar gibt es beim Händler. Aber auch die Handwerker unter Euch beteiligen sich bei der Erstellung der Möbel. Es gibt übrigens einen Tierpräparator, der aus diversen Monstern – von Braunbären über Wargs bis hin zu Trollen – Trophäen herstellt. Weitere Dekorationen gibt es auch als Quest-Belohnungen. Im Haus findet Ihr festgelegte Bereiche, die mit einem leuchtenden Rand versehen sind, wenn der Besitzer den Editier-Modus aktiviert, dort könnt Ihr Möbel platzieren. Ihr könnt das Haus nicht nur Innen, sondern auch Außen dekorieren. Wenn Euch die Ausstattung nicht mehr gefällt, könnt Ihr sie wieder verkaufen und Euch mit neuer Inneneinrichtung eindecken. 



Neue Schlachtzugsinhalte 

Darüber hinaus gibt es beim Nebelgebirge und den Trollhöhen zwei Gebietserweiterungen für die Spieler ab Stufe 40. Bei den Trollhöhen, östlich der Einsamen Lande, kommt beispielsweise ein riesiges Höhlensystem hinzu. Darin findet Ihr eine neue 12-Mann-Schlachtzuginstanz mit dem Namen "Die Kluft von Nûrz Ghâshu".  Der Aufbau erinnert übrigens an den Geschmolzenen Kern in World of Warcraft. Lodernde Flammen, heiße Lavaströme und dunkle Gänge erwarten Euch. Die Instanz ist in drei Bereiche unterteilt, darunter zum Beispiel eine Mine. In der Schlachtzuginstanz trefft Ihr auf herausfordernde Gegner jenseits der 50. Stufe und natürlich auf neue Bossgegner. 



Die epische Handlung 

Die epische Handlung in Buch 11 dreht sich unter anderem um den verlorenen Ring. Gollum spielt dabei eine große Rolle und wird Euch sogar in einer Neben-Questreihe namens „A trap for a creature“ vorgestellt. Die Quest spielt im Süden der Trollhöhen, wo Ihr  Gollum mit Fischen anlocken sollt. Doch keine Sorge, Ihr müsste nicht gegen Smeagol kämpfen. Stattdessen legt sich, nach einer wilden Verfolgungsjagd, ein Stufe-41-Ork mit Euch an. Darüber hinaus wird es – wie bereits in den vorherigen Büchern der epischen Questreihe – ein Kapitel geben, das Ihr alleine bestreiten müsst und in dem sehr stimmungsvoll die Geschichte um eine Dame namens Narmaleth in Form von Rückblicken erzählt wird. Laut Turbine gibt es zukünftig mehr dieser handlungsstarken Einzelspielererlebnisse. 



Der Balrog 

In Buch 11 begegnet Ihr erstmals einem Balrog. Die Spekulationen im Vorfeld schlugen hohe Wellen. Sieht man den Balrog nur kurz? Darf man auch gegen ihn kämpfen? Ist es nicht viel zu früh, um einem Balrog zu begegnen? Hier nun ein paar Details: Der Balrog  heißt Thaurlach und wird seit dem ersten Zeitalter, also seit mehreren Tausend Jahren, von einer Elbin namens Glathlîriel gefangen gehalten. Thaurlach ist der vorletzte Bossgegner in der neuen 12-Mann-Schlachtzuginstanz. Er ist mit einer Kette und einem großen Schwert bewaffnet, richtet mit seinen Waffen sowohl Fern- als auch Nahkampfschaden an wird und eine knallharte Herausforderung für Profi-Spieler. 



Rollenspieler aufgemerkt: Neue Instrumente und Haustiere 

Auch die Musikanten unter Euch dürfen sich freuen, denn es kommen drei neue Musikinstrumente: ein Dudelsack und zwei Varianten von Kuhglocken. Der Barde wird in der Lage sein, anderen Spielern den Umgang mit Musikinstrumenten beizubringen. Er kann Anleitungen herstellen und diese verkaufen oder diese den Spielern direkt beibringen. 




Klassen-Verbesserungen: Kundige und Barde 

Beide Klassen werden einer Generalüberholung unterzogen. Hier die wichtigsten Details: Der Kundige erhält einen Luchs als Nahkampf-Begleiter, der sich getarnt an seine Feinde heranpirscht und viel Schaden austeilt. Ausserdem erhält der Kundige eine Reihe neuer Begleiter, die allerdings nicht ins Kampfgeschehen eingreifen können. Der Barde erhält eine neue Haltung, die die Heilung um 50 Prozent verringert, dafür aber den Schaden steigert, was Solo-Spieler besonders freut. Zusätzlich bekommt er einen sofort wirkenden Heilzauber, was seine Heilerfähigkeiten drastisch verbessert. 



DirectX-10-Unterstützung 

Der Herr der Ringe Online bietet mit Buch 11 als erstes MMORPG DirectX-10-Unterstützung. Beispielsweise werfen herunterfallende Blätter von den Bäumen dann sanfte Schatten und der Übergang vom Wasser zum Ufer wird weicher dargestellt. Die DirectX-10-Unterstützung wird im Laufe der nächsten Monate in drei Phasen eingebaut
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hier mal ein kleiner auszug, eines Patches in HdRO...

das ganze gerade mal ein 3/4 jahr nach Veröffentlichung.
Und was bekommen WoW Spieler nach fast 3 Jahren ?
Schlotternächte, Braufest... und zu allem Überfluß, spinnt nach solchen Patches auch noch der Server.

Nimm HdRO. Ist um Klassen besser. Wenn du neu anfängst, solltest 0 Probleme haben. Wenn du erst WoW gezockt hast, musst dich überwinden, das erreichte hinter dir zu lassen. Aber es lohnt sich in jedem Fall auf HdRO umzusteigen.


----------



## Miffy (4. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab bisher in beidem für meinen geschmack pro's und contra's gefunden....

von hdro hab ich bisher allerdings nur die trial gesehen..und bin auch nur lvl 7...aber man sieht ja auch über diverse homepages genug...


was mir bei hdro gefehlt hat als wächter, besonders am anfang, waren instant skills, persönlich bin ich kein freund von drücken, warten, schlagen, warten...mag realistischer sein, ist aber ungewohnt...


desweiteren befürchte ich dass es später zuviele skills für meinen persönlichen geschmack gibt...
gibt es bei wow auch..aber da kann man meistens 2/3 als selten gebrauchte skills abstempeln..die dann auf irgendwelchen bars vergammeln und bei bedarf rausgekramt werden....



von den animationen und dem generellen design her würde ich sagen hat hdro gewonnen...
das ist abr sicher geschmackssache, ich bin auch hdr fan also fand ich es von vornherein interessant, hatte aber sorgen was die umsetzung angeht, meistens wird mehr geprahlt von den herstellern als im endeffekt erwartungen erfüllt werden.




hdro scheint was patches angeht und damit content updates, fleissiger zu sein...




BC hab ich mir nie geholt für wow, zum einen fand ich den preis unverschämt für ein addon und zum anderen war der inhalt im endeffekt doch eher unbefriedigend wenn man net gerade 24/7 zocker ist...



meine lust auf wow fällt oder steigt eh von einem tag zum anderen..mal hab ich ne woche keinen bock, dann packt mich wieder die lust...und nach 3 tagen ist wieder schluß...
da war mir BC zu teuer für..im endeffekt zurecht..noch mehr farmen ? darauf konnte ich verzichten...von vielen rüstungsteilen und waffen wurde man auch wieder maßlos enttäuscht, von blizzards einfallslosigkeit was designs angeht...






naja, in wow hab ich 6 60er...für n endgültiges bild über hdro fehlt mir n ausgiebiger test, da sind mir aber 40&#8364; im moment zu schade für^^


----------



## Leigh (4. Oktober 2007)

Miffy schrieb:


> desweiteren befürchte ich dass es später zuviele skills für meinen persönlichen geschmack gibt...
> gibt es bei wow auch..aber da kann man meistens 2/3 als selten gebrauchte skills abstempeln..die dann auf irgendwelchen bars vergammeln und bei bedarf rausgekramt werden....


So ging es mir in WoW als Hexenmeister auch immer, 5-6 Skills habe ich in fast jedem kampf benutzt und die Anderen... Nunja, die konnte ich halt.
Nun in LotRo spiele ich eine Wächterin und eins kann ich dir sagen: Kein Einziger meiner Skills (mit Level 35 *stolz auf mein Pferd zeig*) ist irgendwie sinnlos oder kaum genutzt. Dadurch, dass bestimmte Angriffe nicht immer verfügbar sind, sondern erst nach dem Parieren oder Blocken (ja, ich spreche hierbei nur vom Wächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ist die Benutzung recht ausgweogen.


----------

